# Fiona Bruce Question Time



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 11, 2019)

I thought she was excellent.
Controlled the panel and audience well.
Balanced show for a change with the panellists all given equal time to put their points over.
London audience behaving themselves and asking sensible questions.

I hope this sets a marker, more of the same please.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 11, 2019)

4 remainers, 1 leaver


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 11, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			4 remainers, 1 leaver 

Click to expand...

standard BBC....why balance it out when you can be biased as usual.


----------



## hors limite (Jan 11, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			standard BBC....why balance it out when you can be biased as usual.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. Cleverley and Melanie Philips are both Leavers. Not sure about the shouty "funny" man.


----------



## GaryK (Jan 11, 2019)

I must admit that I wasn't sure when Fiona Bruce was announced as the new QT presenter. I had hoped for a more dominant person (Andrew Neil, Paxman, etc).
However, I thought that she did very well last night and is certainly a breath of fresh air after Dimbers.
I just wish that they would stop having comedians, poets and the like on - they rarely bring anything to the table and are often out of the depth.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 11, 2019)

For her first show she did fairly well. I think she jumped in too often commenting on what Cleverly was saying rather than letting him say it.  8/10


----------



## IanM (Jan 11, 2019)

2 Leavers?   The EU wont like that!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 11, 2019)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6580621/Question-Time-viewers-wild-Woman-Yellow-Jacket.html

For those who missed it this woman stole the show,
Apologies for Maley Dale link.


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 11, 2019)

I didn't mind the fact she tried to jump in with some tougher questions or to clarify the positions of some people.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 11, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6580621/Question-Time-viewers-wild-Woman-Yellow-Jacket.html

For those who missed it this woman stole the show,
Apologies for Maley Dale link.

Click to expand...

For me it was the special constable at the end of the show... No axe to grind and spoke from first hand knowledge...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 11, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			For me it was the special constable at the end of the show... No axe to grind and spoke from first hand knowledge...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he also spoke very well.
It was good to see how mannerly the audience were to the speakers.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 11, 2019)

GaryK said:



			I must admit that I wasn't sure when Fiona Bruce was announced as the new QT presenter. I had hoped for a more dominant person (Andrew Neil, Paxman, etc).
However, I thought that she did very well last night and is certainly a breath of fresh air after Dimbers.
I just wish that they would stop having comedians, poets and the like on - they rarely bring anything to the table and are often out of the depth.
		
Click to expand...

 I thought Fiona was an inspired choice to be honest. Of late, QT has become solely about who can shout the loudest and spout meaningless soundbite dog whistles.. I suspect that FB has been tasked with taking the show back to being about debate, rather than arguing. Also, I'd rather see anyone but Andrew Neil fronting the show. An arch Brexiteer who snarls his supposed superiority at every possible opportunity. His political and social connections would make it impossible for him to be even slightly independant.

With regards to the "comedians, poets and the like". They are clearly there to present an opposition to the usual Politicians and political commentators. I'd like to see this extended to professionals such as Doctors, Lawyers, Headteachers etc. Let's get the view of the electorate on the panel..


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2019)

did ok, will take time to get her feet under the table after having the same guy do it so long.

not as good as her bit from Chicago though


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 17, 2019)

D.Abbott on tonight


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			D.Abbott on tonight 

Click to expand...

Comedy gold I reckon


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh dear.
Derby audience actually cheering for a No Deal Brexit.
I am not sure that Rolls Royce, Toyota etc would be agreeing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh dear.
Derby audience actually cheering for a No Deal Brexit.
I am not sure that Rolls Royce, Toyota etc would be agreeing.
		
Click to expand...

One of the biggest leave margins was Sunderland and they have Nissan on the doorstep, minimal immigration. Strange old situation, people voted how they did for many reasons.


----------



## drdel (Jan 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Comedy gold I reckon
		
Click to expand...

She didn't dissappoint! The woman is just incompetent and incoherent - how on earth is she an MP.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 18, 2019)

drdel said:



			She didn't dissappoint! The woman is just incompetent and incoherent - how on earth is she an MP.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - confirming yet again why the current Labour leadership is unelectable.

The best guest was Professor Anand Menon - balanced and measured and putting across good points, especially why 'No deal' cannot come off the table.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 18, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Yes - confirming yet again why the current Labour leadership is unelectable.

The best guest was Professor Anand Menon - balanced and measured and putting across good points, especially why 'No deal' cannot come off the table.
		
Click to expand...

Agree he was good.
Could have replaced DA with a parrott, 'Labours 6 tests' Squawk.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 18, 2019)

drdel said:



			She didn't dissappoint! The woman is just incompetent and incoherent - how on earth is she an MP.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I am guessing with a majority of 35,000 her constituents believe she is doing a good job for them...


----------



## PieMan (Jan 18, 2019)

Also really liked it when Fiona Bruce asked the audience who was in favour of a 2nd referendum, and an audience member started to explain her reasons for supporting one. She was actually putting across some good points, right up until she was asked if she would accept another 'leave' result in any 2nd referendum..........fortunately Fiona Bruce saved her and moved swiftly on when she lost the ability to speak!!!


----------



## IanM (Jan 18, 2019)

Panel once again 3:1 Remain.   How do they get away with it? 

Will we ever see a majority Leave Panel?  Of course not. 

BBC outside broadcast from Westminster spookily located with lots of EU flags behind it. 

"Education Grants" buy you a lot of air time!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 18, 2019)

Very impressed with Fiona again.

So difficult to replace someone who has been around for decades but she has quite comfortably


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 18, 2019)

IanM said:



			Panel once again 3:1 Remain.   How do they get away with it? 

Will we ever see a majority Leave Panel?  Of course not. 

BBC outside broadcast from Westminster spookily located with lots of EU flags behind it. 

"Education Grants" buy you a lot of air time!!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, it was 3:0. Oakeshotte is just a mouthpiece for Lord Ashcroft. Not a single person knows what she actually believes in. She just spouts whatever her paymasters tell her to.


----------



## IanM (Jan 18, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh dear.
Derby audience actually cheering for a No Deal Brexit.
I am not sure that Rolls Royce, Toyota etc would be agreeing.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they dont like manufacturing jobs being moved to Slovakia using EU Subsidies???  (for EU subsidies read UK Tax Payers Money)


----------



## IanM (Jan 18, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			To be fair, it was 3:0. Oakeshotte is just a mouthpiece for Lord Ashcroft. Not a single person knows what she actually believes in. She just spouts whatever her paymasters tell her to.
		
Click to expand...

is that 3 and a dont know then??


----------



## drdel (Jan 18, 2019)

it was amusing when the selected audience supporter of a 2nd vote was asked what question(s) she'd want; there was a distinct silence !! - says it all.


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Agree he was good.
Could have replaced DA with a parrott, 'Labours 6 tests' Squawk.
		
Click to expand...

given she's not great with numbers are there really 6 tests?


----------



## drdel (Jan 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			given she's not great with numbers are there really 6 tests?
		
Click to expand...

She was confused when beside JC and he said "ready for s*x' and became over-excited!  I apologise to anyone eating!


----------



## Mudball (Jan 18, 2019)

Havenâ€™t watched her yet, but saw some of the rushes. I like Fiona but havenâ€™t seen her since she disappeared from the 10 OClock news.. 
in the 5 mins I saw QT, I thought she was good but took too long and paused a lot.. almost felt she was trying to be Dimbelby. 
I know itâ€™s her first few days, as the days go and she settles down, I hope she become more of herself..  she is good choice


----------



## Don Barzini (Jan 18, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, I am guessing with a majority of 35,000 her constituents believe she is doing a good job for them...
		
Click to expand...

Whereas I'm guessing that if she has a majority of 35,000 in her constituency the Labour party could field a donkey wearing a red rosette as candidate for that constituency and still win comfortably.

The woman is utterly clueless and useless. We're going through political turmoil at the moment, yet the main opposition are about as effective as a chocolate fireguard.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 18, 2019)

Don Barzini said:



			Whereas I'm guessing that if she has a majority of 35,000 in her constituency the Labour party could field a donkey wearing a red rosette as candidate for that constituency and still win comfortably.

The woman is utterly clueless and useless. We're going through political turmoil at the moment, yet the main opposition are about as effective as a chocolate fireguard.
		
Click to expand...

Well, living in a constituency that has a proverbial blue rosette wearing donkey (with a big majority) to represent us... I can relate to that view..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2019)

Don Barzini said:



			Whereas I'm guessing that if she has a majority of 35,000 in her constituency the Labour party could field a donkey wearing a red rosette as candidate for that constituency and still win comfortably.

The woman is utterly clueless and useless. We're going through political turmoil at the moment, yet the main opposition are about as effective as a chocolate fireguard.
		
Click to expand...




MegaSteve said:



			Well, living in a constituency that has a proverbial blue rosette wearing donkey (with a big majority) to represent us... I can relate to that view..
		
Click to expand...

I grew up in the constituency of Neil Hamilton , I now live in one with a clueless red rossette wearing buffoon who has a similar sized majority. Sad to say, there are consituencies all over where a donkey with the correct coloured rosette could get elected and stay elected pretty much whatever they did. DA is most certainly in that category.


----------



## jp5 (Jan 18, 2019)

Don't expect any other opposition or leader would be doing any better. If the party backs a view they will lose a lot of support. Same goes for whoever is leading them. Same problem the Tories have, people just seem to accept them tearing themselves apart as ultimately when push comes to shove they'll put party first.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I grew up in the constituency of Neil Hamilton , I now live in one with a clueless red rossette wearing buffoon who has a similar sized majority. Sad to say, there are consituencies all over where a donkey with the correct coloured rosette could get elected and stay elected pretty much whatever they did. DA is most certainly in that category.
		
Click to expand...

Constituency next door was also a Tory stronghold... BoJo though, has managed to turn it into a marginal...


----------



## IanM (Jan 18, 2019)

You need to get over here and have the Welsh Nat candidate knock on your door blaming the Tory Govt for stuff the Welsh Assmebly has full control of.  Great fun to be had debating with them


----------



## JamesR (Jan 18, 2019)

IanM said:



			Maybe they dont like manufacturing jobs being moved to Slovakia using EU Subsidies???  (for EU subsidies read UK Tax Payers Money)
		
Click to expand...

So the answer to some jobs moving to the EU is to make it so the largest employers in your city may decide to move most jobs to the EU?


Turkeys voting for Christmas


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2019)

Don Barzini said:



			Whereas I'm guessing that if she has a majority of 35,000 in her constituency the Labour party could field a donkey wearing a red rosette as candidate for that constituency and still win comfortably.

The woman is utterly clueless and useless. We're going through political turmoil at the moment, yet the main opposition are about as effective as a chocolate fireguard.
		
Click to expand...

I bet the donkey is better at adding up than Diane Abacus


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2019)

Surely Diane Abbott just got confused on her way to the studio when she really was invited on to Pointless ðŸ¤”


----------



## IanM (Jan 18, 2019)

Diane has made the most of her talents, have some respect!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2019)

Definition of a racist -  "anyone who asks Diane Abbott a difficult question".


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 19, 2019)

I don't like Abbott's politics, nor her racist rants, and she's definitely in the wrong position as Shadow Howm Sec but have a look at her record on working for mental health initiatives. She has done an excellent job, and I guess if that's anything to go by she might well be very good at constituency level.

Bit like Corbyn, wrong person in the wrong job.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 19, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I don't like Abbott's politics, nor her racist rants, and she's definitely in the wrong position as Shadow Howm Sec but have a look at her record on working for mental health initiatives. She has done an excellent job, and I guess if that's anything to go by she might well be very good at constituency level.

Bit like Corbyn, wrong person in the wrong job.
		
Click to expand...

There are several examples of this in the current Government and Shadow Government. Grayling being the obvious one. Abbot just seems to cop more flack than the others.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 19, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I don't like Abbott's politics, nor her racist rants, and she's definitely in the wrong position as Shadow Howm Sec but have a look at her record on working for mental health initiatives. She has done an excellent job, and I guess if that's anything to go by she might well be very good at constituency level.

Bit like Corbyn, wrong person in the wrong job.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree to many people are to quick to condem her, I am certainly no fan of hers and  she shouldn't be in the shadow cabinet but she is a good constituency MP. 



I've always voted Labour but will have to think hard next time as Corbyn with Abbott alongside will be unelectable imo.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 19, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			There are several examples of this in the current Government and Shadow Government. Grayling being the obvious one. Abbot just seems to cop more flack than the others.
		
Click to expand...

Very true, I have often wondered why that is.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 19, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh dear.
Derby audience actually cheering for a No Deal Brexit.
I am not sure that Rolls Royce, Toyota etc would be agreeing.
		
Click to expand...

You see Doon instead of coming out with a comment  like that, instead of mocking it, ask yourself a question based on why the people of Derby that have rolls Royce and Toyota on its doorstep cheer at the prospect of a no deal. Because the people of Derby through personal experience believe they would be better off out of Europe. 
I have always said that I sit on the fence to see both sides of a arguement. On QT the other night a guy said it is about time MPs of all parties looked inwards and not outwards to try and find a deal. The same should be said of both Brexiteers and remainers who keep banging the same drum. Look at why people voted remain or Brexit. Try to see why people voted the way they did. But the bottom line is. We voted leave.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 19, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			You see Doon instead of coming out with a comment  like that, instead of mocking it, ask yourself a question based on why the people of Derby that have rolls Royce and Toyota on its doorstep cheer at the prospect of a no deal. Because the people of Derby through personal experience believe they would be better off out of Europe. 
I have always said that I sit on the fence to see both sides of a arguement. On QT the other night a guy said it is about time MPs of all parties looked inwards and not outwards to try and find a deal. The same should be said of both Brexiteers and remainers who keep banging the same drum. Look at why people voted remain or Brexit. Try to see why people voted the way they did. But the bottom line is. We voted leave.
		
Click to expand...

Is there anyone in here from Derby that can explain what personal experience they have that says they'd be better out of the EU? I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Is there anyone in here from Derby that can explain what personal experience they have that says they'd be better out of the EU? I'm genuinely interested.
		
Click to expand...

I can't answer for Derby but when the Sunderland breakdown came through,  similar situation, the question was asked a great deal up here. I think a great deal had little  to do with Brexit and more to do with a general breakdown in trust with those in power. The people of Sunderland felt neglected by those in power. They felt they hadn't benefited from being in Europe, were neglected by central govt so why the hell not vote to leave, to give the govt a bloody nose. They felt they had little to lose. Remember  for all those employed by Nissan there are many more who have no link. This was revenge against the establishment, not necessarily a great desire to leave the eu.

Others may read it a different way, Derby may be a different case, but listening to many in Sunderland it is a view that has some merit imo.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I can't answer for Derby but when the Sunderland breakdown came through,  similar situation, the question was asked a great deal up here. I think a great deal had little  to do with Brexit and more to do with a general breakdown in trust with those in power. The people of Sunderland felt neglected by those in power. They felt they hadn't benefited from being in Europe, were neglected by central govt so why the hell not vote to leave, to give the govt a bloody nose. They felt they had little to lose. Remember  for all those employed by Nissan there are many more who have no link. This was revenge against the establishment, not necessarily a great desire to leave the eu.

Others may read it a different way, Derby may be a different case, but listening to many in Sunderland it is a view that has some merit imo.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LT. That's pretty much what I was thinking. It's as much a rejection of the Government(s) as it is of the EU for some. 

Anyone else? From Derby?


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2019)

Iâ€™m Derby born and bred.
I can think of many issues in Derby which need sorting, but none are EU related as far as I understand them.

The biggest problems we have are due to lack of finance coming from central government, and miss management of the few funds available by the previous labour government. 
We also have a very high Somali and Pakistani population in what were once decent areas.  But no longer.

These are reasons I believe UKIP and the Tories did well at the last council election.

But Rolls Royce, Bombarier, the Rail ways and Toyota have always been big employers in Derby. So why people want to risk them leaving I donâ€™t know?

Ps Rolls Royce get an awful lot of grants from the EU. Hundreds of millions, per a RR financial director I know!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 19, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Iâ€™m Derby born and bred.
I can think of many issues in Derby which need sorting, but none are EU related as far as I understand them.

The biggest problems we have are due to lack of finance coming from central government, and miss management of the few funds available by the previous labour government.
We also have a very high Somali and Pakistani population in what were once decent areas.  But no longer.

These are reasons I believe UKIP and the Tories did well at the last council election.

But Rolls Royce, Bombarier, the Rail ways and Toyota have always been big employers in Derby. So why people want to risk them leaving I donâ€™t know?

Ps Rolls Royce get an awful lot of grants from the EU. Hundreds of millions, per a RR financial director I know!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks James, I had forgotten that Derby was a strong rail works town.
They took a lot of work away from Swindon resulting in the closure of their works.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 20, 2019)

I see that QT have apologised for Fiona inferring that polls have the Tories in the lead.
Some polls have Labour in the lead they say.
How refreshing.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 20, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Thanks LT. That's pretty much what I was thinking. It's as much a rejection of the Government(s) as it is of the EU for some.

Anyone else? From Derby?
		
Click to expand...

bluey. I think LT has hit the nail on the head. About four mile from
Where i live is Mike Ashleys Sports direct warehouse. It must be one if the biggest in the country. It was built on the site if Shirebrook colliery. It was intended to fill the void re loss of employment to the miners. It must be 90% foreign workers from all over europe. Prominently eastern. The town/ village has changed completely. The locals are bogged off. It has done nothing but fill Ashleys pockets. I have no doubt that some EU money has been invested in this country. But as i have asked before. What is the benefits to the normal man on the street. 
Also and i dont know the answer to this Question. Would Nissan. Toyota and Rolls Royce of had any EU money to help them set up factories in Derby and Sunderland.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			bluey. I think LT has hit the nail on the head. About four mile from
Where i live is Mike Ashleys Sports direct warehouse. It must be one if the biggest in the country. It was built on the site if Shirebrook colliery. It was intended to fill the void re loss of employment to the miners. It must be 90% foreign workers from all over europe. Prominently eastern. The town/ village has changed completely. The locals are bogged off. It has done nothing but fill Ashleys pockets. I have no doubt that some EU money has been invested in this country. But as i have asked before. What is the benefits to the normal man on the street. 
Also and i dont know the answer to this Question. Would Nissan. Toyota and Rolls Royce of had any EU money to help them set up factories in Derby and Sunderland.
		
Click to expand...

Some great points. With regard to the influx of Eastern European workers, I'm not sure how this happens. Why are so many jobs taken? How does one warehouse take on so many from abroad? Do these foreign workers drive down wages or are the business owners responsible?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 20, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Some great points. With regard to the influx of Eastern European workers, I'm not sure how this happens. Why are so many jobs taken? How does one warehouse take on so many from abroad? Do these foreign workers drive down wages or are the business owners responsible?
		
Click to expand...

I think Ashleys work contracts are well recorded. As are the wages he pays. They are a pittance. Some miners retired so never needed to work. Some moved to places like railways and Toyota. But the town itself has changed and the locals are not happy. Having said that. Coming out of the EU. I cannot see it changing.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 20, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			standard BBC....why balance it out when you can be biased as usual.
		
Click to expand...

Just like the referendum up here.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I think Ashleys work contracts are well recorded. As are the wages he pays. They are a pittance. Some miners retired so never needed to work. Some moved to places like railways and Toyota. But the town itself has changed and the locals are not happy. Having said that. Coming out of the EU. I cannot see it changing.
		
Click to expand...

When the business I worked at closed 4 years ago, they moved to a site near Sheffield. They got several sizeable grants as they opened in a former colliery town and retrained numerous former miners. They also took the opportunity to cut wages by 30% plus and dropped minimum staffing levels.


----------



## drdel (Jan 20, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Some great points. With regard to the influx of Eastern European workers, I'm not sure how this happens. Why are so many jobs taken? How does one warehouse take on so many from abroad? Do these foreign workers drive down wages or are the business owners responsible?
		
Click to expand...

A bit of both. If you have a number of different nationalities on site it is costly to translate everything. If (for example) a Polish worker is promoted they will tend to employ more Poles.  I've seen numerous adverts for warehouse staff only written in Polish : because of the PC debate no one dares to publically challenge it.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 20, 2019)

drdel said:



			A bit of both. If you have a number of different nationalities on site it is costly to translate everything. If (for example) a Polish worker is promoted they will tend to employ more Poles.  I've seen numerous adverts for warehouse staff only written in Polish : because of the PC debate no one dares to publically challenge it.
		
Click to expand...

The factory I work at employs a mix of British and European workers. All supplied by a local agency. All are expected to have a decent grasp of English. We have no interpreters but we aren't an large employer TBH.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2019)

there was a local news story a couple of weeks ago where a fish processing plant in Dingwall was closing, the local MSP was interviewed and complained it would be devastating for the local economy , every worker interviewed was Eastern European, later in the piece it was even stated the 90% of the workforce was migrant Eastern European workers.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Some great points. With regard to the influx of Eastern European workers, I'm not sure how this happens. Why are so many jobs taken? How does one warehouse take on so many from abroad? Do these foreign workers drive down wages or are the business owners responsible?
		
Click to expand...

My guess, may be wrong, is that the jobs started out by workers from eastern Europe being recruited and supplied by a third party, a gangmaster is the crude term, and have accepted those terms en masse, like Auf Wiedersehen Pet for the modern era, no questions asked. They may now have settled here but originally that would not have been the case. Any chance of getting a decent wage has gone if there is an endless supply of workers prepared to accept bottom rung wages and terms. If you don't like it there are more to replace you on the same terms.

We have a fish processing factory on our industrial estate. They have a good number of Polish workers in there. They are on minimum wage, dropped off and collected by mini bus so I suspect there could be someone 'managing' them, sharing houses etc. It's a bit grim.

In answer to your last question, I'd say it is both.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 20, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Ps Rolls Royce get an awful lot of grants from the EU. Hundreds of millions, per a RR financial director I know!
		
Click to expand...

Were these grants invested in the workforce or trousered by management?


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Were these grants invested in the workforce or trousered by management?
		
Click to expand...

Things like R&D I believe


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 20, 2019)

drdel said:



			She didn't dissappoint! The woman is just incompetent and incoherent - how on earth is she an MP.
		
Click to expand...

BEcause she's in a staunch Labour voting area and will never be removed. Just like where I am. Job for life!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 20, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			there was a local news story a couple of weeks ago where a fish processing plant in Dingwall was closing, the local MSP was interviewed and complained it would be devastating for the local economy , every worker interviewed was Eastern European, later in the piece it was even stated the 90% of the workforce was migrant Eastern European workers.
		
Click to expand...

But is it the case, like the fruit picking down here, that locals dont want these "menial" jobs and if the Eastern European labour wasnt brought in the jobs wouldnt get done?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 20, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Things like R&D I believe
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily in the workforce then.. Like in training programs etc..


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 20, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			BEcause she's in a staunch Labour voting area and will never be removed. Just like where I am. Job for life!
		
Click to expand...

And, of course, there are no Tory members 'enjoying' similar status..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 20, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But is it the case, like the fruit picking down here, that locals dont want these "menial" jobs and if the Eastern European labour wasnt brought in the jobs wouldnt get done?
		
Click to expand...

OOI what are the summer unemployment stats for Kent


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But is it the case, like the fruit picking down here, that locals dont want these "menial" jobs and if the Eastern European labour wasnt brought in the jobs wouldnt get done?
		
Click to expand...

Slightly different in that fruit picking is temporary work, as well as being blooming hard. If you are unemployed is it worth the hassle of coming out of the system for 3 weeks on minimum wage for something that cripples your back? Permanent work is a different beast.


----------



## drdel (Jan 20, 2019)

Meanwhile DA continues to fan the flames and call up the racist card. I saw the full programme and didn't see FB act out of line.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 20, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			OOI what are the summer unemployment stats for Kent
		
Click to expand...

More to the point... Is a living wage on offer? Holiday/sick pay? Pension? If the farmers aren't then the gangmasters, as employers, should be...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But is it the case, like the fruit picking down here, that locals dont want these "menial" jobs and if the Eastern European labour wasnt brought in the jobs wouldnt get done?
		
Click to expand...

not really the factory has been  there for a while and isn't seasonal, just found it strange that 90% of employees are EE in a small highland town, theres not much else but tourism which is seasonal


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 20, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But is it the case, like the fruit picking down here, that locals dont want these "menial" jobs and if the Eastern European labour wasnt brought in the jobs wouldnt get done?
		
Click to expand...

I live in an area where there are a great many fruit farms.   Traditionally the picking was done by Travelers but since Gordon and Tony made the Welfare system reward staying at home they prefer to stay at home.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2019)

drdel said:



			Meanwhile DA continues to fan the flames and call up the racist card. I saw the full programme and didn't see FB act out of line.
		
Click to expand...

There are accusations regarding the warm up act & jokes by Fiona Bruce before the show started.
Also, the beeb have apologised regarding FB incorrectly interrupting DA regarding the polls.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Slightly different in that fruit picking is temporary work, as well as being blooming hard. If you are unemployed is it worth the hassle of coming out of the system for 3 weeks on minimum wage for something that cripples your back? Permanent work is a different beast.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but the point is that up until some years ago Londoners and the localsl would do the fruit picking in the summer, then as society has changed they stopped doing it. When the farmers had fruit going to waste they had to do something , and now the defacto call is for the Eastern Europeans who do the work without question. The issue isn't how much or hard the work is, it's that locals dont want the work. The problem then is complicated because obviously not every foriegn worker goes straight back home and temporary work becomes full time work.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 20, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Is there anyone in here from Derby that can explain what personal experience they have that says they'd be better out of the EU? I'm genuinely interested.
		
Click to expand...

 Sort of Derby, work for RR here and voted leave. 

Wouldnâ€™t know if Iâ€™m going to be better off or not. I didnâ€™t vote on whether Iâ€™d be better off. I voted the way I did because I donâ€™t think that other countries should have a say in Britainâ€™s laws.  I donâ€™t think we should be handing over billions to Europe. I donâ€™t think we should have free movement. 

Iâ€™ve more chance of being worse off than better off.
If Scotland gets a second vote on independence and becomes independent after brexit, then its possible I could be out of a job. 

Leaving the EU is like the Rolls Royce restructuring. Too many middle management and paper chasers that need cutting lose.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Maybe, but the point is that up until some years ago Londoners and the localsl would do the fruit picking in the summer, then as society has changed they stopped doing it. When the farmers had fruit going to waste they had to do something , and now the defacto call is for the Eastern Europeans who do the work without question. The issue isn't how much or hard the work is, it's that locals dont want the work. The problem then is complicated because obviously not every foriegn worker goes straight back home and temporary work becomes full time work.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you are right. I suspect that delays in benefit payments when you go off and then come back on them has made that temporary type of job more unattractive as well.

Fruit picking jobs are a different one, I would argue, to the original question posed by Bluewolf as those were permanent jobs. Fruit picking is very temporary, very seasonal whereas the Sports Direct style of job is more permanent, even though it may well by zero hours still.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm sure you are right. I suspect that delays in benefit payments when you go off and then come back on them has made that temporary type of job more unattractive as well.

Fruit picking jobs are a different one, I would argue, to the original question posed by Bluewolf as those were permanent jobs. Fruit picking is very temporary, very seasonal whereas the Sports Direct style of job is more permanent, even though it may well by zero hours still.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree fruit picking is seasona;, I use it as an example of loacals not wanting to do anything legal they can to earn money.
If you want a full time example, why are all the street cleaning personel Eastern European? It may not be a fantastic job, but if you need full employment and money coming in why would you turn your nose up at it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Yes, I agree fruit picking is seasona;, I use it as an example of loacals not wanting to do anything legal they can to earn money.
If you want a full time example, why are all the street cleaning personel Eastern European? It may not be a fantastic job, but if you need full employment and money coming in why would you turn your nose up at it?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know regarding that one. Up here they are still locals doing that job, in my town and in Newcastle on the occasions I am there, but we don't have anywhere near the number of Eastern Europeans as you will have down in Kent. Perfectly decent job, no reason not to take it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 20, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Yes, I agree fruit picking is seasona;, I use it as an example of loacals not wanting to do anything legal they can to earn money.
If you want a full time example, why are all the street cleaning personel Eastern European? It may not be a fantastic job, but if you need full employment and money coming in why would you turn your nose up at it?
		
Click to expand...

Not the case in these parts... Local council still uses 'in house' folk to provide those services... Where out sourced folk are used they'll not necessarily be receiving a full remuneration package..


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 20, 2019)

https://amp.theguardian.com/politic...legitimising-racism?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 20, 2019)

At sports direct Shirebrook. Most are on zero hours with the wages being the bare minimum. However that is only part of the story. Because you are working in the UK / Europe. A minimum wage for a married couple with 2,3,4 or however many kids is X Y OR Z. So if Mike Ashley is paying minimum wages and that is Â£250 per week, Joe Public makes up the rest of that wage to what ever the government says a man with four kids should have for a weekly income. The mans wife and kids do not even have to live in the UK. Man says wife is not working in Romania so he can claim even more. Even if she is working how do social or whatever dept in Shirebrook prove it. So money is sent over to Romania where the cost of a loaf of bread etc is far cheaper.
So where does said Romanian man live whilst over here. Well in the case of me mate Ricky. He got married, moved in with his wife and rented his house. Mr Romania moved in as did 11 of his pals. Ricky kept getting phone calls,off ex neighbour to tell him what was going off. Ricky kept going round and only Mr Romania was there. Eventually Ricky gets a phone call off the police, neighbour has rung them and police turns up and kicked out 12 people. Ricky turns up and front door is hanging off hinges as Mr Romania won't open door. Eventually Ricky got them out due to breaking the rental agreement. He has now sold house after paying a fortune to repair it. It happens all the time with people doing runners owing rent ( and am sure the British do it as well) but this another reason why people do not want to stay in Europe with the free movement of people.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			At sports direct Shirebrook. Most are on zero hours with the wages being the bare minimum. However that is only part of the story. Because you are working in the UK / Europe. A minimum wage for a married couple with 2,3,4 or however many kids is X Y OR Z. So if Mike Ashley is paying minimum wages and that is Â£250 per week, Joe Public makes up the rest of that wage to what ever the government says a man with four kids should have for a weekly income. The mans wife and kids do not even have to live in the UK. Man says wife is not working in Romania so he can claim even more. Even if she is working how do social or whatever dept in Shirebrook prove it. So money is sent over to Romania where the cost of a loaf of bread etc is far cheaper.
So where does said Romanian man live whilst over here. Well in the case of me mate Ricky. He got married, moved in with his wife and rented his house. Mr Romania moved in as did 11 of his pals. Ricky kept getting phone calls,off ex neighbour to tell him what was going off. Ricky kept going round and only Mr Romania was there. Eventually Ricky gets a phone call off the police, neighbour has rung them and police turns up and kicked out 12 people. Ricky turns up and front door is hanging off hinges as Mr Romania won't open door. Eventually Ricky got them out due to breaking the rental agreement. He has now sold house after paying a fortune to repair it. It happens all the time with people doing runners owing rent ( and am sure the British do it as well) but this another reason why people do not want to stay in Europe with the free movement of people.
		
Click to expand...

Very typical real life experience of the cheap east European labour that is flooding the country. (Ably helped but scum like Ashley)  When you have seen it first hand, and whole areas turned into ghettos you would never need to ask the question â€œwhy did you vote leaveâ€


----------



## drdel (Jan 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			At sports direct Shirebrook. Most are on zero hours with the wages being the bare minimum. However that is only part of the story. Because you are working in the UK / Europe. A minimum wage for a married couple with 2,3,4 or however many kids is X Y OR Z. So if Mike Ashley is paying minimum wages and that is Â£250 per week, Joe Public makes up the rest of that wage to what ever the government says a man with four kids should have for a weekly income. The mans wife and kids do not even have to live in the UK. Man says wife is not working in Romania so he can claim even more. Even if she is working how do social or whatever dept in Shirebrook prove it. So money is sent over to Romania where the cost of a loaf of bread etc is far cheaper.
So where does said Romanian man live whilst over here. Well in the case of me mate Ricky. He got married, moved in with his wife and rented his house. Mr Romania moved in as did 11 of his pals. Ricky kept getting phone calls,off ex neighbour to tell him what was going off. Ricky kept going round and only Mr Romania was there. Eventually Ricky gets a phone call off the police, neighbour has rung them and police turns up and kicked out 12 people. Ricky turns up and front door is hanging off hinges as Mr Romania won't open door. Eventually Ricky got them out due to breaking the rental agreement. He has now sold house after paying a fortune to repair it. It happens all the time with people doing runners owing rent ( and am sure the British do it as well) but this another reason why people do not want to stay in Europe with the free movement of people.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately this is a common reality that many would want to ignore and pretend was otherwise. It is a similar story in some other northern EU states Parts pf Paris for example) but the EU turn a blind eye.

The UK tries hard to be fair and compassionate but the rip-off schemes are well rehearsed in some areas where there are 'classes' held to train claimants how to maximise their claim!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 20, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Very typical real life experience of the cheap east European labour that is flooding the country. (Ably helped but scum like Ashley)  When you have seen it first hand, and whole areas turned into ghettos you would never need to ask the question â€œwhy did you vote leaveâ€
		
Click to expand...

You know when I post the stuff I did Re ashley it would be to easy to come across as a little englander. When I first started working in the mining industry in 1979, there were loads of Polish working in the mines. Never met one who was not a good worker. A lot of them had worked in the pits since the Second World War finished. At the last pit I worked at Thoresby Colliery. There must of been up to 150 polish miners working there. All contractors, all on good money, all good workers. But again it upset British lads coz thousands had been made redundant and polish miners were employed before British. The benefits were all for the company not for the benefit of the British Joe Public.


----------



## CliveW (Jan 20, 2019)

As the value of the pound falls against the Euro, fewer Eastern Europeans are coming over here for seasonal work as they can make more money in other countries.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 21, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Yes, I agree fruit picking is seasona;, I use it as an example of loacals not wanting to do anything legal they can to earn money.
If you want a full time example, why are all the street cleaning personel Eastern European? It may not be a fantastic job, but if you need full employment and money coming in why would you turn your nose up at it?
		
Click to expand...

I checked and the fruit picking area of Kent last year had 3.8% unemployment which basically means full employment [as explained by me in another post] 96.2% of its population is in work. This basically means there are no locals to turn down fruit picking jobs.
Same situation in the mid east Scottish areas.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 21, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-46943667


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 21, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-46943667

Click to expand...

Hold on, I thought the BBC was biased against the right wing, not the left?  I'm confused.  It's as if the BBC is mostly neutral which annoys the left or right who want it to agree uncritically with them.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 21, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I checked and the fruit picking area of Kent last year had 3.8% unemployment which basically means full employment [as explained by me in another post] 96.2% of its population is in work. This basically means there are no locals to turn down fruit picking jobs.
Same situation in the mid east Scottish areas.
		
Click to expand...

What a great job the English are doing for Employment. Although if 96.2% of its population are in work then they must be sending children up chimneys and the elderly working until they drop.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 21, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I checked and the fruit picking area of Kent last year had 3.8% unemployment which basically means full employment [as explained by me in another post] 96.2% of its population is in work. This basically means there are no locals to turn down fruit picking jobs.
Same situation in the mid east Scottish areas.
		
Click to expand...

Well thank god living in Kent and the area I do means I know nothing


----------



## chrisd (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm really pee'd off cos I've rung round all the farms here in Kent and cant get a fruit picking job in January ðŸ¤”


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 21, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I'm really pee'd off cos I've rung round all the farms here in Kent and cant get a fruit picking job in January ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

You know the drill. 3 months picking fruit and 9 months Jsa.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 21, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I'm really pee'd off cos I've rung round all the farms here in Kent and cant get a fruit picking job in January ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they are trying to protect your old back


----------



## chrisd (Jan 21, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Maybe they are trying to protect your old back
		
Click to expand...

My back is the only part of me that's ok ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyway back on the luverly Fiona Bruce. I see the BBC are being asked to apologise to Diane Abbott. It's not the BBCs fault she ended up on BBC1 and not Cartoon Network. She should of checked before she said yes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2019)

Dianne Abbott is so far out of her depth as a shadow minister it's frightening. Most of the shadow cabinet are similarly drowning but none quite so badly as her. If you want to find the talent in the Labour party then you need to look on the back benches. No one with any nous will work for Corbyn, they can't back his nonsense. Hopefully he will be gone soon and the whole front bench can be swept away with him.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 21, 2019)

letâ€™s get this straight: The audience werenâ€™t jeering the useless woman because she is black, they were jeering her because she is thick.

For, thirty years the stupid cow has been demonstrating the intellectual capacity of five-year-old, but nobody has been able to say anything against her â€¦. just in case she pulls out the old race card.

Itâ€™s hilarious up until the point that you remember she is only a couple of random events from being home secretary..... Imagine her and catweazle running the country!ðŸ˜±


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			letâ€™s get this straight: The audience werenâ€™t jeering the useless woman because she is black, they were jeering her because she is thick.

For, thirty years the stupid cow has been demonstrating the intellectual capacity of five-year-old, but nobody has been able to say anything against her â€¦. just in case she pulls out the old race card.

Itâ€™s hilarious up until the point that you remember she is only a couple of random events from being home secretary..... Imagine her and catweazle running the country!ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

You know apart from a few commas, I could of wrote that. ðŸ‘


----------



## drdel (Jan 21, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			letâ€™s get this straight: The audience werenâ€™t jeering the useless woman because she is black, they were jeering her because she is thick.

For, thirty years the stupid cow has been demonstrating the intellectual capacity of five-year-old, but nobody has been able to say anything against her â€¦. just in case she pulls out the old race card.

Itâ€™s hilarious up until the point that you remember she is only a couple of random events from being home secretary..... Imagine her and catweazle running the country!ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

I guess her as Chancellor of the Exchequer might be a step too far


----------



## JamesR (Jan 21, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			letâ€™s get this straight: The audience werenâ€™t jeering the useless woman because she is black, they were jeering her because she is thick.

For, thirty years the stupid cow has been demonstrating the intellectual capacity of five-year-old, but nobody has been able to say anything against her â€¦. just in case she pulls out the old race card.

Itâ€™s hilarious up until the point that you remember she is only a couple of random events from being home secretary..... Imagine her and catweazle running the country!ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

For someone as thick as a 5 year old sheâ€™s done bloody well to be an mp for so long.
If only she was brilliant enough to write crap on golf forum like us!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2019)

JamesR said:



			For someone as thick as a 5 year old sheâ€™s done bloody well to be an mp for so long.
If only she was brilliant enough to write crap on golf forum like us!
		
Click to expand...

If she wrote on a golf forum it would probably have a big fat VW in front of golf ðŸ˜


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2019)

JamesR said:



			For someone as thick as a 5 year old sheâ€™s done bloody well to be an mp for so long.
If only she was brilliant enough to write crap on golf forum like us!
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to be bright to be an mp, you really don't. You do need to be bright to be a minister, or senior shadow minister, and stay in the role. You get examined every day and if you are not on your game your limitations will get exposed. People may not like John Mcdonell but he is razor sharp and knows his brief. As a balance the same is true of Michael Gove. Splits opinion as a person but undoubtedly knows his stuff.

You can be a great constituency mp and be a terrible minister. Two very different roles.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 21, 2019)

JamesR said:



			For someone as thick as a 5 year old sheâ€™s done bloody well to be an mp for so long.
If only she was brilliant enough to write crap on golf forum like us!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously you think sheâ€™s brilliant?....she has been promoted way above her competence level, also sheâ€™s probably the biggest racist in parliament.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 21, 2019)

JamesR said:



			For someone as thick as a 5 year old sheâ€™s done bloody well to be an mp for so long.
If only she was brilliant enough to write crap on golf forum like us!
		
Click to expand...

She represents a constituency that would vote in any idiot with a red rosette and they did.
OK, that's a bit unfair to idiots.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh, I do like a forum... 

Whilst she certainly has put in some some incompetent and incomprehensible performances, and even as a life-long labour supporter, I'd be very hard pressed to vote for her if she were my local candidate, she is certainly neither thick, nor an idiot. I'm just surprised that so many on here are such personal acquaintances that they can make such categorical judgements.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 21, 2019)

I think TM is out out of step with her own party, and parliament, although maybe its is the best deal she could get. She neither inspires me nor fills me with confidence. However, in her recent parliamentary performances I think she spoken well, even if I disagree with her aims. I also thought JC had one of his better days today.

She could be one of the best parliamentarians at present, though I don't believe she is, but with the remit she has she is always going to get a good kicking.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 21, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Seriously you think sheâ€™s brilliant?
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say that?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 21, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			She represents a constituency that would vote in any idiot with a red rosette and they did.
OK, that's a bit unfair to idiots.
		
Click to expand...


Living in a constituency that votes in the idiot wearing the blue rosette I can relate to that...


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 22, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Where did I say that?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry re-reading your post you didnâ€™t. 

But just in case anyone has been distracted by her racist claims a few reminders about the woman...

For example, in 1984, Abbot said that Ireland â€œis our struggle â€“ every defeat of the British state is a victory for all of us. A defeat in Northern Ireland would be a defeat indeed.â€

She then went on to say, â€œThough I was born here in London, I couldnâ€™t identify as British. Anyone who comes from a former colony knows the troops always have to come out.â€

Referring to Northern Ireland as an â€œenclave of white supremacist ideologies,â€ she spoke against Labourâ€™s then official policy of seeking Unionist consent, asking, â€œShould we have waited to win the consent of the white racists in Zimbabwe?â€

In 2010, on the This Week sofa, Abbot raised eyebrows by stating:â€¨ â€œWest Indian mums will go to the wall for their children.â€

She made the remark to explain her hypocritical decision to send her son to a fee-paying school after having previously criticised private sector education.

Andrew Neil responded: â€œSo black mums love their kids more than white mums, do they?â€

Eye rolling silenceâ€¦

Neil then went on to ask: â€œSuppose Michael [Portillo] said white mums will go to the wall for their children?â€¦ Why did you say that, isnâ€™t it a racist remark?â€

Apparently she had nothing more to sayâ€¦

Two further beauties while weâ€™re at it:

â€œWhite people love to play divide and rule.â€â€¨
Andâ€¨
â€œFinish blue-eyed nurses arenâ€™t suitable to look after Black people.â€

I think the fact that she has been elected by such a large margin so many times says more about the mindset of her constituents than of her competence.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			I think the fact that she has been elected by such a large margin so many times says more about the mindset of her constituents than of her competence.
		
Click to expand...

As she is being returned with increased majorities one must assume her constituents are happy with her competence...

Whereas BoJo's majority plummeted... Can we can assume his constituents are less convinced about his competence?


----------



## IanM (Jan 22, 2019)

or his policies...    You could say that.... but, neither Abbott or Boris are exactly Benny Disraeli, are they?


----------



## Don Barzini (Jan 22, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			As she is being returned with increased majorities one must assume her constituents are happy with her competence...
		
Click to expand...

One mustnâ€™t assume anything of the sort. Previous surveys carried out suggest that around 75% of people canâ€™t even name their local MP. Most people vote for the party they want in power, regardless of who the individual running for their local seat is.

So I personally wouldnâ€™t make the leap of faith that the people of Hackney North and Stoke Newington are happy with Diane Abbottâ€™s competence. Iâ€™d be more inclined to conclude that most of them want to see a Labour government, but around 75% of them couldnâ€™t name her and donâ€™t have much idea of her competence. (Perhaps that figure of 75% is a bit less considering sheâ€™s in the shadow cabinet and is reasonably famous/notorious).

And yes, I would apply similar logic to most constituencies and their local MP, regardless of the colour of the rosette.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2019)

Don Barzini said:



			One mustnâ€™t assume anything of the sort. Previous surveys carried out suggest that around 75% of people canâ€™t even name their local MP. Most people vote for the party they want in power, regardless of who the individual running for their local seat is.

So I personally wouldnâ€™t make the leap of faith that the people of Hackney North and Stoke Newington are happy with Diane Abbottâ€™s competence. Iâ€™d be more inclined to conclude that most of them want to see a Labour government, but around 75% of them couldnâ€™t name her and donâ€™t have much idea of her competence. (Perhaps that figure of 75% is a bit less considering sheâ€™s in the shadow cabinet and is reasonably famous/notorious).

And yes, I would apply similar logic to most constituencies and their local MP, regardless of the colour of the rosette.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest the vast majority of those that can't name their MP fall into the category of those that can't be asked to vote... And, with Ms Abbott having such a high profile in London politics it would be nigh on impossible for her constituents not to be aware of her..


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2019)

Don Barzini said:



			One mustnâ€™t assume anything of the sort. Previous surveys carried out suggest that around 75% of people canâ€™t even name their local MP. Most people vote for the party they want in power, regardless of who the individual running for their local seat is.

So I personally wouldnâ€™t make the leap of faith that the people of Hackney North and Stoke Newington are happy with Diane Abbottâ€™s competence. Iâ€™d be more inclined to conclude that most of them want to see a Labour government, but around 75% of them couldnâ€™t name her and donâ€™t have much idea of her competence. (Perhaps that figure of 75% is a bit less considering sheâ€™s in the shadow cabinet and is reasonably famous/notorious).

And yes, I would apply similar logic to most constituencies and their local MP, regardless of the colour of the rosette.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree that previously a lot of people could not name their MP, with the recent wall to wall coverage of politics dominating every newspaper, TV and radio news report then I'd expect there to be much more awareness of local MPs now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 22, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I would suggest the vast majority of those that can't name their MP fall into the category of those that can't be asked to vote... And, with Ms Abbott having such a high profile in London politics it would be nigh on impossible for her constituents not to be aware of her..
		
Click to expand...

With our system it is always a tricky one to analyse, this works for MP's of all persuasions. Do people vote for the MP, the party or the party leader? In reality you vote for the MP but people vote for a range of reasons. There are clowns on all sides and some get in despite who they are, not because of who they are.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			With our system it is always a tricky one to analyse, this works for MP's of all persuasions. Do people vote for the MP, the party or the party leader? In reality you vote for the MP but people vote for a range of reasons. There are clowns on all sides and some get in despite who they are, not because of who they are.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with the premise that most people vote for a party rather than the person.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 22, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			I would agree with the premise that most people vote for a party rather than the person.
		
Click to expand...

...and/or vote against certain parties. Some will be anyone but Labour, some will be anyone but Conservatives


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2019)

We need to get Diane Abbott on this forum for sure.   I mean, the first time she posts about people making sure they return a correct score â€¦..


----------



## JamesR (Jan 22, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			We need to get Diane Abbott on this forum for sure.   I mean, the first time she posts about people making sure they return a correct score â€¦..
		
Click to expand...

Imagine if Abbott was grouped with Boris Johnson and 2 other maths geniuses in an Am-Am.
Youâ€™d never believe their final score ðŸ¤”


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			With our system it is always a tricky one to analyse, this works for MP's of all persuasions. Do people vote for the MP, the party or the party leader? In reality you vote for the MP but people vote for a range of reasons. There are clowns on all sides and some get in despite who they are, not because of who they are.
		
Click to expand...

If you are saying not enough folk engage in the process I wouldn't be disagreeing with you...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 22, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			If you are saying not enough folk engage in the process I wouldn't be disagreeing with you...
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not enough do, turn out rates are generally poor. Equally who people vote for is not as simple as 'they vote for their local mp'. Complicated old business.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 22, 2019)

can we get back to Fiona Bruce and Question Time please ðŸ‘


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a question for Fiona..... "Are you going to join this forum and play golf with Diane Abbott?"   ;-)


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 22, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			can we get back to Fiona Bruce and Question Time please ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Why is Diane Abbot off limit?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 22, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Why is Diane Abbot off limit?
		
Click to expand...

No sheâ€™s fair game, but the thread is about Fiona Bruce and her debut as host of QT , we were wandering off a tad ðŸ‘


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 31, 2019)

Gina Miller on the panel from Lincoln.
Brave girl, I hope she has pitchfork proof under armour on.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Gina Miller on the panel from Lincoln.
Brave girl, I hope she has pitchfork proof under armour on.
		
Click to expand...

Ave a feeling tonight could be tasty, as much as she was public enemy number one at one time. I am looking forward to hearing her talk.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 31, 2019)

Richard Burgon annoys me the way he continually tries to shout people down on every interview I've seen him on, never likes to debate properly just waffles on to much.

Don't expect to much from him tonight, not a good advert for Labour.

Not a fan of Fiona Bruce.


----------



## IanM (Jan 31, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Gina Miller on the panel from Lincoln.
Brave girl, I hope she has pitchfork proof under armour on.
		
Click to expand...

Her popularity has increased....if it wasnâ€™t for her, sorry, her mystery backers actions...


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 1, 2019)

Thought she came across quite well, so did the daily express woman, the Tory Bird didn't do bad, but the Labour guy got on my nerves. He was everything that is wrong with a politician. EG, try to answer a straight question, even an easy straight question. His response on being asked if he regrets supporting Venezulas president was quite frankly disgusting. His retort well you support Saidia Arabia, does that make it ok then. Unfortunately, my thoughts that Labour are unelectable with Jeremy Corbyn and Diane Abacus on the front bench is emphasised with the planks that are just behind them.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 1, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Thought she came across quite well, so did the daily express woman, the Tory Bird didn't do bad, but the Labour guy got on my nerves. He was everything that is wrong with a politician. EG, try to answer a straight question, even an easy straight question. His response on being asked if he regrets supporting Venezulas president was quite frankly disgusting. His retort well you support Saidia Arabia, does that make it ok then. Unfortunately, my thoughts that Labour are unelectable with Jeremy Corbyn and Diane Abacus on the front bench is emphasised with the planks that are just behind them.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Tash we know you're true blue and hate Corbyn but keep some perspective - trying to big up the Tories after the last few years of chaos in govt and their heartlessness to the poor and needy is indefensible. We know Labour are weak under Corbyn too but if you want to take someone to task for not answering a question why not start with the PM, worst question dodger of them all and it's her party running the show after all.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Come on Tash we know you're true blue and hate Corbyn but keep some perspective - trying to big up the Tories after the last few years of chaos in govt and their heartlessness to the poor and needy is indefensible. We know Labour are weak under Corbyn too but if you want to take someone to task for not answering a question why not start with the PM, worst question dodger of them all and it's her party running the show after all.
		
Click to expand...

I would say this is the worst set of politicians we have ever had .on all sides of the house .
They canâ€™t even answer a yes or no question.
No wonder nobody trusts them.

The worst being TM 
At the moment I would not vote for any of them.
They should be told before the start if you canâ€™t answer the questions donâ€™t bother coming on.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I would say this is the worst set of politicians we have ever had .on all sides of the house .
They canâ€™t even answer a yes or no question.
No wonder nobody trusts them.

The worst being TM
At the moment I would not vote for any of them.
They should be told before the start if you canâ€™t answer the questions donâ€™t bother coming on.
		
Click to expand...

This response saves me five minutes writing. Endorse every word said. The worst Tory government ever cannot be  pushed out of power by the worst labour party and the worst opposition party ever. Can you imagine standing in a polling booth at the next general election. 
If top trumps ever did a set of worst politicians. This lot of rubbish would be on most cards.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			They should be told before the start if you canâ€™t answer the questions donâ€™t bother coming on.
		
Click to expand...

This, trouble with today's political commentator and report is they want to be part of the news and not just report it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			This response saves me five minutes writing. Endorse every word said. The worst Tory government ever cannot be  pushed out of power by the worst labour party and the worst opposition party ever. Can you imagine standing in a polling booth at the next general election.
If top trumps ever did a set of worst politicians. This lot of rubbish would be on most cards.
		
Click to expand...

We all know this but politicians always seem to be two years behind the public.
Things that are going wrong now will not be addressed until itâ€™s far to late.

Just take crime 
No cops equal low chance of being caught so more crime, 
Brexit has paralysed everything and the countryâ€™s a mess.
We need some proper leaders who want to help the people not themselves.
Sadly I canâ€™t see any!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 1, 2019)

Last night I thought it would have been a decent programme if they had replaced the two politicians with a couple of cardboard cut outs


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Last night I thought it would have been a decent programme if they had replaced the two politicians with a couple of cardboard cut outs.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the thing is the politicians just babble on about stats and what the others havnt done.
The others actually brought something to the debate ,agree or not they are trying to sort it out.
You can see the disbelief on their faces with the politicians 
The public last night brought far more to it than the politicians.
Thought FB handled it well but needs to cut these politicians off more if they wonâ€™t answer the question,after all the clue is in the program name.


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			...
Thought FB handled it well but needs to cut these politicians off more if they wonâ€™t answer the question,after all the clue is in the program name.
		
Click to expand...

I think that you've hit the nail on the head there, the name of the programme is Question Time, perhaps it needs to be Answer Time!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2019)

I do not understand why politicians still fail to grasp the absolute lack of respect they have from the public by their failure to answer a very straight and simple question. That approach may have worked 20yrs ago but now it just grates. There are a small few out there who will answer the question but the vast majority just give a prepared answer to the question they wish had been asked. It drives us, the public, crackers. I enjoyed Martin Lewis the other day, after asking a simple question 3-4 times and failing to get an answer he just threw his papers up in the air in exasperation. Show your despair, get it across, humiliate them.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 1, 2019)

Can anyone explain to me how this different customs union Labour will negotiate works?  I heard that Labour MP on QT last night being asked to explain it and he couldn't, I have heard a number of Labour MPs being asked to explain it and they can't or don't want to.  What is it?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Can anyone explain to me how this different customs union Labour will negotiate works?  I heard that Labour MP on QT last night being asked to explain it and he couldn't, I have heard a number of Labour MPs being asked to explain it and they can't or don't want to.  What is it?
		
Click to expand...

It dosnt exist thatâ€™s why.
Itâ€™s very arrogant of Corbyn to think he can get a better deal from the EU than anybody else.
Why should they give him anything when he wants No Deal off the table.
They must be laughing their heads off at us.

Imo he has no chance of winning a GE as I foresee hung parliaments for the next couple .
The way party politics is done at the moment needs to change and if they do go against the public they will pay for it at the ballot box even if they are the best candidate.
The place is full of second and third rate politicians and we are paying the price now.


----------



## drdel (Feb 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I do not understand why politicians still fail to grasp the absolute lack of respect they have from the public by t*heir failure to answer a very straight and simple question.* That approach may have worked 20yrs ago but now it just grates. There are a small few out there who will answer the question but the vast majority just give a prepared answer to the question they wish had been asked. It drives us, the public, crackers. I enjoyed Martin Lewis the other day, after asking a simple question 3-4 times and failing to get an answer he just threw his papers up in the air in exasperation. Show your despair, get it across, humiliate them.
		
Click to expand...

Its called media training. Most large organisations send their senior staff on these courses because of the risks to share value or legal exposure etc They (MPs) are afraid of soundbites so training gets them to 'say what they want to say' irrespective of the interviewers stance!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

drdel said:



			Its called media training. Most large organisations send their senior staff on these courses because of the risks to share value or legal exposure etc They (MPs) are afraid of soundbites so training gets them to 'say what they want to say' irrespective of the interviewers stance!!
		
Click to expand...

What needs to happen is ask them a couple of times and if they donâ€™t answer just shut the interview down.
Seen Richard Madley  do it once , if they wonâ€™t answer the question donâ€™t let them say anything else.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 1, 2019)

Bottom line is Labour are not in government... So doesn't really matter what they may or may not be doing if they were... Ms May has the reins and she and her party should be in the spotlight...

Best quote from the audience... If business is clever enough to dodge taxes then it should be able to supply lettuces ðŸ‘...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2019)

drdel said:



			Its called media training. Most large organisations send their senior staff on these courses because of the risks to share value or legal exposure etc They (MPs) are afraid of soundbites so training gets them to 'say what they want to say' irrespective of the interviewers stance!!
		
Click to expand...

Fully understand the system and it definitely worked for a while. Can't help think now it is counter productive. 



clubchamp98 said:



			What needs to happen is ask them a couple of times and if they donâ€™t answer just shut the interview down.
Seen Richard Madley  do it once , if they wonâ€™t answer the question donâ€™t let them say anything else.
		
Click to expand...

I remember that, it was hugely effective. If more did that then the training would have to change. Not often I cheer Richard Madeley ðŸ¤”


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fully understand the system and it definitely worked for a while. Can't help think now it is counter productive.


I remember that, it was hugely effective. If more did that then the training would have to change. Not often I cheer Richard Madeley ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

I think the difference now is after the referendum people are more engaged in politics and wonâ€™t put up with the way they dodge and donâ€™t answer anymore.
If they start losing votes with this counter productive attitude they will change ,but it takes them time to realise they are not the quickest to embrace change.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 1, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Can anyone explain to me how this different customs union Labour will negotiate works?  I heard that Labour MP on QT last night being asked to explain it and he couldn't, I have heard a number of Labour MPs being asked to explain it and they can't or don't want to.  What is it?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the replies but can someone , maybe a Labour member or supporter explain how it would work. Does it mean staying in the customs union, using EU tariffs, no independant trade deals, free movement, ECJ having superiority, paying annual contributions?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Thanks for the replies but can someone , maybe a Labour member or supporter explain how it would work. Does it mean staying in the customs union, using EU tariffs, no independant trade deals, free movement, ECJ having superiority, paying annual contributions?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s called being a member of the EU.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thatâ€™s called being a member of the EU.
		
Click to expand...

I think it also means being in the customs u ion without any representation.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2019)

Motherwell tonight, I wonder if 'Orange Man' and his lodge members have had another 'special invitation'.
SLAB obviously could not field a capable panel member so they have sent down south for reinforcements.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 7, 2019)

God, Fiona Bruce is really annoying and a very poor presenter.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2019)

https://wingsoverscotland.com/we-see-you/#comments

The golden ticket


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



https://wingsoverscotland.com/we-see-you/#comments

The golden ticket
		
Click to expand...

What, this guy.....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			What, this guy.....
View attachment 26545

Click to expand...

Yup, looks like he is getting his 'marching orders'.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2019)

Nats got a good drubbing from the audience.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Nats got a good drubbing from the audience.
		
Click to expand...

Now I'm no fan of the SNP, and the Lady did herself no real favours, but that was as clear a set up as I've ever seen. It was actually embarrassing just how obvious they were. 
The Model/Author lady came out quite well. Rifkind spouted his usual stuff (and was not far off in most cases). The Labour cult member obviously drank the Kool-Ade. The Tory Grandee was never really challenged on his comments, despite clearly being set up for them by plants in the audience. 
All in all, a bit of a low point for QT.


----------



## drdel (Feb 8, 2019)

I watched and regretted wasting the time.

The debate (lack of) was pretty dire (IMO). Bruce failed to get her panel to address the issues allowing one member to make a long boring speech. She only came alive when a panellist dared to challenge the BBC.

The guy from the Times was just a waste of space: I used to expect reasoned argument to come from their journalists !!

Should've watch the golf on Sky.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			God, Fiona Bruce is really annoying and a very poor presenter.
		
Click to expand...

She was poor tonight but she [eventually] allowed Eunice a good say which was the highlight of the show.
Forsyth got away with outright lies about Scottish welfare funding.
I can only assume Bruce was unaware of it, if she was aware of the details then that was disgraceful.

Fiona Hyslop was also poor, I don't understand why the SNP always offer her up when we have much better candidates.
Probably because 'Culture' is her brief.


----------



## drdel (Feb 8, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			God, Fiona Bruce is really annoying and a very poor presenter.
		
Click to expand...

She gave the impression of being bored and she'd rather have been somewhere else!!!


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 8, 2019)

She was the wrong choice to present I think, to do this well the presenter must have a very good understanding of politics and current affairs and to be able to try and cut the waffle out of some of the guests. 

Laura Kingsburg would have been a good choice


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2019)

250,000 to one.
That is the odds on being selected for four QT audiences and speaking four times.
Never mind getting a front row central seat.
Utterly unbelievable.

https://wingsoverscotland.com/aunties-favourite/#comments

BTW Motherwell is an SNP stronghold.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 8, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			250,000 to one.
That is the odds on being selected for four QT audiences and speaking four times.
Never mind getting a front row central seat.
Utterly unbelievable.

https://wingsoverscotland.com/aunties-favourite/#comments

Click to expand...

You need to stay away from wings, reading the comments it appears to attract some dodgy people willing to break the law and then write about it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 8, 2019)

Someone boasting about being happy to give money to Salmond... Puzzling...


----------



## 2blue (Feb 9, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			You need to stay away from wings, reading the comments it appears to attract some dodgy people willing to break the law and then write about it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes...  that kind of behaviour rings a bell!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 13, 2019)

What is the difference between Gardeners Question Time and Question Time.

Not much, both programmes focus mainly on plants. 

I see Orange Man is saying that he had a special invitation from the QT producer.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 13, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What is the difference between Gardeners Question Time and Question Time.

Not much, both programmes focus mainly on plants. 

I see Orange Man is saying that he had a special invitation from the QT producer.
		
Click to expand...

A bit like when they had an SNP 'plant', on the panel, when the show visited the south coast...
Didn't have a clue about the concerns of the local folk in the audience... So, stock response was 'we do it better in Scotland'... 
Really helpful that... NOT!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 13, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			A bit like when they had an SNP 'plant', on the panel, when the show visited the south coast...
Didn't have a clue about the concerns of the local folk in the audience... So, stock response was 'we do it better in Scotland'...
Really helpful that... NOT!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not mate. The "invited guest" on last weeks question time was in the audience, was granted the opportunity to deliver a long monologue at the panel (at the SNP rep really) and then she wasn't really given the opportunity to answer. And it wasn't the first time he'd been allowed to do this. IIRC, he's been on at least twice before.. In all honesty, it stunk, and I'm not even a fan of the SNP!!!


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What is the difference between Gardeners Question Time and Question Time.

Not much, both programmes focus mainly on plants. 

I see Orange Man is saying that he had a special invitation from the QT producer.
		
Click to expand...

He had to say he was a card carrying member of Momentum to get an invite


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 13, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Unfortunately not mate. The "invited guest" on last weeks question time was in the audience, was granted the opportunity to deliver a long monologue at the panel (at the SNP rep really) and then she wasn't really given the opportunity to answer. And it wasn't the first time he'd been allowed to do this. IIRC, he's been on at least twice before.. In all honesty, it stunk, and I'm not even a fan of the SNP!!!
		
Click to expand...

Actually he has been selected as an audience member on the show four times, [inc one special invite from the producer that we know about] He has been chosen [directed] to speak on three occasions.
PS. [Mega Steve]â€¦...'We do it better in Scotland' is the honest answer to most UK comparable political questions.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 13, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Unfortunately not mate. The "invited guest" on last weeks question time was in the audience, was granted the opportunity to deliver a long monologue at the panel (at the SNP rep really) and then she wasn't really given the opportunity to answer. And it wasn't the first time he'd been allowed to do this. IIRC, he's been on at least twice before.. In all honesty, it stunk, and I'm not even a fan of the SNP!!!
		
Click to expand...

Equally annoying for viewers...


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 13, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			PS. [Mega Steve]â€¦...'We do it better in Scotland' is the honest answer to most UK comparable political questions.

Click to expand...

I would suggest, despite the view yourself and fellow wingsover zealots like to portray... You are still a long way from perfect...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 14, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I would suggest, despite the view yourself and fellow wingsover zealots like to portray... You are still a long way from perfect...
		
Click to expand...

I never said we were perfect......your words.

Latest QT news.
Fiona Hyslop's full reply to orange mans one minute anti SNP rant was reduced to 7 seconds by QT editors.

Latest,latest news...â€¦â€¦.Mitchell tried to shout down Fiona's reply by mentioning the Salmond case, hence BBC editing.
They still allowed Mitchell's rant to be shown without the right to reply though, I wonder why.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 22, 2019)

'and the first question from the Chester audience tonight is from you, yes you, the former UKIP candidate for Chester who by our rules should not be in the audience'


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2019)

Watched QT last night and I think John Barnes has squashed the myth that all footballers are thick. Quite frankly he was one of the best panellists I have seen for years.
Anna Sourbry, did a no show. 
Question was asked, if you resign from a party should there be a by election. Coz you were voted in on Labour policies.  David Cameron resigned as prime minister. Should we have a General election?
The leftist Labour guy gave a fantastic speech about how The Tories who claim to have the middle ground have created zero hours, food banks, homelessness, etc etc. It was excellent. However I was screaming at the telly asking for an audience member to ask him then why in the history of politics, the worst government  cannot be voted out. Because the opposition is the worst in living memory.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Watched QT last night and I think John Barnes has squashed the myth that all footballers are thick. Quite frankly he was one of the best panellists I have seen for years.
Anna Sourbry, did a no show.
Question was asked, if you resign from a party should there be a by election. Coz you were voted in on Labour policies.  David Cameron resigned as prime minister. Should we have a General election?
The leftist Labour guy gave a fantastic speech about how The Tories who claim to have the middle ground have created zero hours, food banks, homelessness, etc etc. It was excellent. However I was screaming at the telly asking for an audience member to ask him then why in the history of politics, the worst government  cannot be voted out. Because the opposition is the worst in living memory.
		
Click to expand...

Agree but what about the woman who jumped on him for saying â€œ nobody understands everything about Brexit, especially the so called expertsâ€
I thought he was very good and came over very well.
There are some very clever footballers they sometimes donâ€™t show it.


----------



## badgb21 (Feb 22, 2019)

BBC Iplayer 17:30 secs -  He confesses to being thick! Didn't hear much else to convince me otherwise.



Tashyboy said:



			Watched QT last night and I think John Barnes has squashed the myth that all footballers are thick. Quite frankly he was one of the best panellists I have seen for years.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Agree but what about the woman who jumped on him for saying â€œ nobody understands everything about Brexit, especially the so called expertsâ€
I thought he was very good and came over very well.
There are some very clever footballers they sometimes donâ€™t show it.
		
Click to expand...

Thought his answer on Liam neeson was excellent


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Thought his answer on Liam neeson was excellent
		
Click to expand...

This.  If that doesnâ€™t convince you then maybe  you are the one with the problem.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			This.  If that doesnâ€™t convince you then maybe  you are the one with the problem.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think it was just his answer re LN. How he branched out onto Jews,israel, zionism was thought provoking and educational. Yet very well presented.


----------



## drdel (Feb 22, 2019)

It was somewhere trite to say 'experts ' know nothing. Such comments just play to the gallery and are  simply a wild accusation against people he does not know and a subject he has not researched in any depth.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Thought his answer on Liam neeson was excellent
		
Click to expand...

It should be, he has been repeating over and over the last few weeks.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			It should be, he has been repeating over and over the last few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't just that though, he was a Skyed a direct question and gave a direct answer. How he linked that to another question was good listening.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 22, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			It should be, he has *been repeating over and over* the last few weeks.
		
Click to expand...



Sorry! Irresistable!


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 22, 2019)

Foxholer said:





Sorry! Irresistable!

Click to expand...

And that added what to the debate!!!!!  ðŸ™„


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 22, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			And that added what to the debate!!!!!  ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps a little more than your reply!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			And that added what to the debate!!!!!  ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

A little dribble in my underpants when I laughed ðŸ˜


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			A little dribble in my underpants when I laughed ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

May I suggest Tena Men
Other products are available ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 23, 2019)

Very sinister patters emerging from the Question Time audiences.

Apparently one 'audience' contributor from Thursday has been identified as a former UKIP candidate and it seems he was specifically invited to be in the audience. 
Similar thing happened in Scotland with it emerging that the same UKIP guy had been on 4 episodes over the past few years and invited to speak each time. 

I get that Question Time appear to screen the audience so that they have a range of views, but hand picking audience members and calling on them to speak just seems a bit too Orwellian for my liking.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 23, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Very sinister patters emerging from the Question Time audiences.

Apparently one 'audience' contributor from Thursday has been identified as a former UKIP candidate and it seems he was specifically invited to be in the audience.
Similar thing happened in Scotland with it emerging that the same UKIP guy had been on 4 episodes over the past few years and invited to speak each time.

I get that Question Time appear to screen the audience so that they have a range of views, but hand picking audience members and calling on them to speak just seems a bit too Orwellian for my liking.
		
Click to expand...

Its not just the audience. Following Labour's complaint of the treatment Diane Abbott received I watched the show, again, on YouTube with a mind to draw comparisons between how Fiona Bruce interacted with all the panel. What let the Labour complaint down was the lengths it went to. However, I do feel that Diane Abbott got a raw deal from Fiona Bruce when you compare the interruptions and talking over from Bruce on Abbot to how she dealt with the rest of the panel.

I'm no Labour supporter or Diane Abbot. They're definitely not my cup of tea at present.

Fiona Bruce is no David Dimbleby when you consider impartiality.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 23, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Its not just the audience. Following Labour's complaint of the treatment Diane Abbott received I watched the show, again, on YouTube with a mind to draw comparisons between how Fiona Bruce interacted with all the panel. What let the Labour complaint down was the lengths it went to. However, I do feel that Diane Abbott got a raw deal from Fiona Bruce when you compare the interruptions and talking over from Bruce on Abbot to how she dealt with the rest of the panel.

I'm no Labour supporter or Diane Abbot. They're definitely not my cup of tea at present.

Fiona Bruce is no David Dimbleby when you consider impartiality.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was Bruce [allegedly] stoking up anti Abbott feeling in the audience in the show warm up that upset many people.


----------



## badgb21 (Feb 23, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			This.  If that doesnâ€™t convince you then maybe  you are the one with the problem.
		
Click to expand...

What 'problem' would that be then? How dare someone would disagree. FFS.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			May I suggest Tena Men
Other products are available ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Perks of being married to an ex urology nurse. Lifetimes supply courtesy of the NHS. That's one of the reasons am bulging in me pants on the golf course ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2019)

badgb21 said:



			What 'problem' would that be then? How dare someone would disagree. FFS.
		
Click to expand...

I think the comment was aimed at the people who were criticising LN in the LN thread without really listening to his full statement on the matter, and then the furore after JB supported LNs comments without listening to JBs full comments.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 23, 2019)

When the program has been filmed in my area I've been able to spot local political 'figures' amongst the audience... Wouldn't know if they've been specifically invited or used 'influence' to get a ticket... Just assumed, therefore, it's the case everywhere...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098728450603581441
Spot on from Digger ðŸ‘


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 1, 2019)

Goodness me, the ERG/UKIP section of the Tory party is shortly going to inflict massive damage to the UK's wealth, health, security and social well being and QT spend about 75% of the programme with the panellists and audience ganging up on Barry Gardiner about the ills of the Labour party. Absolutely dreadful producing and editing, they have gone down the 'entertainment' route big time.

The new BBC Scotland TV channel have a QT type programme called Debate.
Anyone sick of QT should watch it, the first programme was like QT for grown ups. Hope it continues at the same standard


----------



## IanM (Mar 1, 2019)

Have it on good very authority that BBC have softened stance on Brexit now that they know it has been stopped....   watch and see!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2019)

IanM said:



			Have it on good very authority that BBC have softened stance on Brexit now that they know it has been stopped....   watch and see!
		
Click to expand...

When you say "good authority", do you mean that you heard it through the aerial on top of your tin foil helmet?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 1, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			When you say "good authority", do you mean that you heard it through the aerial on top of your tin foil helmet? 

Click to expand...

No stupid, everyone knows BBC news policy gets decided in a weekly meeting attended only by The Guardian Opinion Editorial writers, Shami Chakrabarti and the ghost of Fidel Castro.  Someone must have leaked the minutes from the latest meeting so seems completely legit to me.


----------



## IanM (Mar 1, 2019)

Crikey, it's that all youve got?

Re BBC - a) just watch the trend over the next few weeks.  They have their Charter to protect.  They got a decent nudge about this from the DCMS before Xmas... 

And b) Does anyone actually still think we are leaving the EU?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 1, 2019)

IanM said:



			Have it on good very authority that BBC have softened stance on Brexit now that they know it has been stopped....   watch and see!
		
Click to expand...

'Very good authority', 'top airline executive' are you the BBC's Nick Eardley by any chance.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2019)

IanM said:



			Crikey, is that all you've got?
		
Click to expand...

What more do I need to make a lighthearted joke with the Forum EU Conspiracy Theorist? Is there some sort of qualification I need?


----------



## IanM (Mar 1, 2019)

Apologies for any over reaction on my part that might have been aimed at the post after yours!  (no offence intended to either of you)

I quite like that title... can I get a hat printed!  But I expect to have been proved right by the time of the summer meets!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2019)

IanM said:



			Apologies for any over reaction on my part that might have been aimed at the post after yours!  (no offence intended to either of you)

I quite like that title... can I get a hat printed!  But I expect to have been proved right by the time of the summer meets! 

Click to expand...

No offence taken at all mate.. If you are going to get a hat made, I expect it to be made of tin foil and have an aerial though 

And it wouldn't surprise me if you were right. My own personal theory is that the BBC actively supports the Government of the day. I suspect they've been told that the license fee will be up for review if they don't..


----------



## IanM (Mar 1, 2019)

lets just say on my last visit 6 months ago, I saw many more copies of the Guardian than the Torygraph!


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 1, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			No offence taken at all mate.. If you are going to get a hat made, I expect it to be made of tin foil and have an aerial though 

And it wouldn't surprise me if you were right. My own personal theory is that the BBC actively supports the Government of the day. I suspect they've been told that the license fee will be up for review if they don't..
		
Click to expand...

Now let me try to understand this. He has to put tin foil on his helmet and then use an ariel.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 1, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Now let me try to understand this. He has to put* tin foil on his helmet and then use an ariel*.
		
Click to expand...

And put a pair of straws up his nostrils!

Btw that's probably why there are special considerations re electrical appliances in bathrooms!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 2, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Now let me try to understand this. He has to put tin foil on his helmet and then use an ariel.
		
Click to expand...

Well how would he receive transmissions from our alien overlords if he didn't have an aerial? Duh..... ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			When you say "good authority", do you mean that you heard it through the aerial on top of your tin foil helmet? 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2019)

Having now watched several of her outings in the chair... I feel Ms Bruce needs to read up on what the requirements of chairing a discussion are... As she seems to have taken on the mantle of being chief interrogator...


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 2, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Well how would he receive transmissions from our alien overlords if he didn't have an aerial? Duh..... ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

But on his helmet,  really! :-o


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 2, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Having now watched several of her outings in the chair... I feel Ms Bruce needs to read up on what the requirements of chairing a discussion are... As she seems to have taken on the mantle of being chief interrogator...
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is people complain if she does not hold people to account for their claims.  Then when she does she is an interrogator.  Damned if you do.....


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Trouble is people complain if she does not hold people to account for their claims.  Then when she does she is an interrogator.  Damned if you do.....
		
Click to expand...

I would certainly be avoiding sitting in the chair to her immediate left... As that appears to be the 'guest' she selects most for additional interrogation...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 2, 2019)

IanM said:



			Apologies for any over reaction on my part that might have been aimed at the post after yours!  (no offence intended to either of you)

I quite like that title... can I get a hat printed!  But I expect to have been proved right by the time of the summer meets! 

Click to expand...

Which summer?


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2019)

Watched QT last night, thought the ex Crystal palace chairman spoke very well indeed. From a business point of view and from a Joe public view as well. But once more I spent the night shaking my head at some of the comments from the political panellists. It is like they are still oblivious to what is going off in this country. It seems by the comments that Labour will get a kicking in the EU elections, but the Tories will as well so that's ok. Both parties dismissive of Brexit party coz in essence, UKIP are now irrespective when they were the popular vote so the Brexit party will be. So the main parties can carry on as per normal.
Quote of the night for me was the woman who said she voted remain. She also said she knew what she was voting for. But she voted for Brexit yesterday as it now about democracy, not remain or leave.
Quite frankly though the show once more wound me up to the extent I went to bed with my flippin head spinning, never slept a wink thinking about the arogant planks running or trying to run this country.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 24, 2019)

Being a charlto n supporter i always thought Jordan was a knob, but listening to him on radio and seeing him last night I think he is excellent.
He certainly have the so called economic a lady a lesson or 2.


----------



## Foxholer (May 24, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			...
Quote of the night for me was the woman who said she voted remain. She also said she knew what she was voting for. But she voted for Brexit yesterday as it now about democracy, not remain or leave....
		
Click to expand...

A very sensible voter!
I was torn between that option and spoiling my paper.


Tashyboy said:



			...
...
Quite frankly though the show once more wound me up to the extent I went to bed with my flippin head spinning, never slept a wink thinking about the arogant planks running or trying to run this country.
		
Click to expand...

Fear not. They (politicians) don't - and never really have - run the country, except in times of dire crisis such as wartime. They, at least some of them, may set policy, but it's the Civil Service that actually runs the country!


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			A very sensible voter!
I was torn between that option and spoiling my paper.

Fear not. They (politicians) don't - and never really have - run the country, except in times of dire crisis such as wartime. They, at least some of them, may set policy, but it's the Civil Service that actually runs the country!
		
Click to expand...

I fear that last sentance will not suffice for me to sleep like a baby tonight. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## JamesR (May 24, 2019)

Foxholer said:



*A very sensible voter!*

Click to expand...

Not really - there wasn't a vote for brexit this week, it was purely to elect people to a parliament


----------



## Kellfire (May 24, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Not really - there wasn't a vote for brexit this week, it was purely to elect people to a parliament
		
Click to expand...

The paradox is that anyone who votes to send any MEP is by proxy supporting the EU parliament. Yay.


----------



## IanM (May 24, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The paradox is that anyone who votes to send any MEP is by proxy supporting the EU parliament. Yay.
		
Click to expand...

Voting for Farage's Folk is support for the EU Parliament?  ok


----------



## Kellfire (May 24, 2019)

IanM said:



			Voting for Farage's Folk is support for the EU Parliament?  ok

Click to expand...

Yea, I know, but that logic will stump some and I have seen some people on Facebook saying they spoiled their ballot rather than voting for even a Brexit MEP because they don't think it's right that they stand for these elections.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 24, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The paradox is that anyone who votes to send any MEP is by proxy supporting the EU parliament. Yay.
		
Click to expand...

That made my day
Braeking................â€¦..Trump sending in the troops, I wondered how long that would take.


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Being a charlto n supporter i always thought Jordan was a knob, but listening to him on radio and seeing him last night I think he is excellent.
He certainly have the so called economic a lady a lesson or 2.
		
Click to expand...

Being a Palace fan, most of us thought he was a knob too ðŸ˜©


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 16, 2019)

IanM said:



			Crikey, it's that all youve got?

Re BBC - a) just watch the trend over the next few weeks.  They have their Charter to protect.  They got a decent nudge about this from the DCMS before Xmas...

And b) *Does anyone actually still think we are leaving the EU?*

Click to expand...

Yes - 31/10 - a *No Deal* departure and led by a very Churchillian Mr Johnson into a bright future...yet to be properly, fully and clearly defined. But somewhere nonetheless.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 16, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - 31/10 - a *No Deal* departure and led by a very Churchillian Mr Johnson into a bright future...yet to be properly, fully and clearly defined. But somewhere nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...

Still not a fan then.


----------



## Dando (Jun 16, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - 31/10 - a *No Deal* departure and led by a very Churchillian Mr Johnson into a bright future...yet to be properly, fully and clearly defined. But somewhere nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s hope so!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 16, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - 31/10 - a *No Deal* departure and led by a very Churchillian Mr Johnson into a bright future...yet to be properly, fully and clearly defined. But somewhere nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...

I am still not convinced Boris is a genuine 'leaver'...


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			Letâ€™s hope so!
		
Click to expand...

He can't help himself, has he managed to get Brexit into a rules thread yet


----------



## Dando (Jun 16, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			He can't help himself, has he managed to get Brexit into a rules thread yet 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure he can get in a â€œdespite brexit I was allowed a free dropâ€  ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 16, 2019)

Johnson missing the Leaders debate on ch4 as it's fathers day and he has lots of places to be. 

Rory the Tory wiping the floor with the other has beens,


----------



## CliveW (Jun 16, 2019)

What is the point of the TV debate if we can't vote?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 16, 2019)

CliveW said:



			What is the point of the TV debate if we can't vote?
		
Click to expand...

Not true, seemingly 7,000 Scots are eligible to vote,
Find it hard to believe that number, Scots Tory party membership figures are protected by MI5


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 16, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not true, seemingly 7,000 Scots are eligible to vote,
Find it hard to believe that number, Scots Tory party membership figures are protected by MI5
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 21, 2019)

Londoners sharpening their pitchforks last night, not many Johnson fans in the hoose.
The two ladies talking about knife crime certainly let rip.
Just when the audience were starting to actually learn something positive about stopping knife crime they switch to the cuddly last question..  You should have let it run Fiona. [or would the answer make for uncomfortable listening].


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Still not a fan then.
		
Click to expand...

A total BJ fan as he is just the man to deliver what I want out of Brexit.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 21, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Londoners sharpening their pitchforks last night, not many Johnson fans in the hoose.
The two ladies talking about knife crime certainly let rip.
Just when the audience were starting to actually learn something positive about stopping knife crime they switch to the cuddly last question..  You should have let it run Fiona. [or would the answer make for uncomfortable listening].
		
Click to expand...

Not surprising when your MP is David Lammy


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 21, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Londoners sharpening their pitchforks last night, not many Johnson fans in the hoose.
The two ladies talking about knife crime certainly let rip.
Just when the audience were starting to actually learn something positive about stopping knife crime they switch to the cuddly last question..  You should have let it run Fiona. [or would the answer make for uncomfortable listening].
		
Click to expand...

Those women want to blame everything on the government and take no responsibility for their offspring behaviour. Parents are the ones responsible.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 21, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Those women want to blame everything on the government and take no responsibility for their offspring behaviour. Parents are the ones responsible.
		
Click to expand...

I would say your 50% correct.
But parents didnâ€™t shut all the youth clubs and get rid of the Police officers.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 21, 2019)

CliveW said:



			What is the point of the TV debate if we can't vote?
		
Click to expand...

Nobodyâ€™s ever voted for a PM though.
You vote for a party .


----------



## CliveW (Jun 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Nobodyâ€™s ever voted for a PM though.
You vote for a party .
		
Click to expand...

So why the debate? The public aren't voting for a party either, it is only members of the Conservative party who are voting.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 21, 2019)

CliveW said:



			So why the debate? The public aren't voting for a party either, it is only members of the Conservative party who are voting.
		
Click to expand...

Tottaly agree .
Itâ€™s like Eastenders though if you donâ€™t like it donâ€™t watch.
Itâ€™s on for the conservative members, the BBC love a minority audience.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I would say your 50% correct.
But parents didnâ€™t shut all the youth clubs and get rid of the Police officers.
		
Click to expand...

These people stabbing others to death aren't doing it due to a lack of table tennis and even if you doubled the number of police it wouldn't stop it, police cant arrest the problem away.  I believe it's due to the breakdown of the family unit and values, many of these young men don't have a fathers at home, they have been raised by mothers who have balanced work, putting bread on the table and raising children alone.  It's been getting worse over the last thirty years and isn't a Tory problem. 

Those women on QT were blaming everything on austerity and the Government but they need to look closer to home, this is not happening everywhere it's prevalent in certain cultures. They can't expect others to change it, they need to look inwards and work out what's gone wrong.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 21, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			These people stabbing others to death aren't doing it due to a lack of table tennis and even if you doubled the number of police it wouldn't stop it, police cant arrest the problem away.  I believe it's due to the breakdown of the family unit and values, many of these young men don't have a fathers at home, they have been raised by mothers who have balanced work, putting bread on the table and raising children alone.  It's been getting worse over the last thirty years and isn't a Tory problem.

Those women on QT were blaming everything on austerity and the Government but they need to look closer to home, this is not happening everywhere it's prevalent in certain cultures. They can't expect others to change it, they need to look inwards and work out what's gone wrong.
		
Click to expand...

The war on drugs has failed.
But you canâ€™t say the government have nothing to do with this .
Gangs are ruling parts of uk cities thatâ€™s not the mothers fault.
I never mentioned Toryâ€™s I said government.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			The war on drugs has failed.
But you canâ€™t say the government have nothing to do with this .
Gangs are ruling parts of uk cities thatâ€™s not the mothers fault.
I never mentioned Toryâ€™s I said government.
		
Click to expand...

The discussion was referring to some women on QT who were blaming the goverment for police cuts and austerity that has created a culture where their children were being stabbed to death. My point is that they are wrong in their accusations.  The Drug War is a worldwide problem and cannot be blamed on the UK government, the main issue is that some prefer to earn a living by supplying drugs and are prepared to kill to protect their filthy trade.

These gangs have similar cultural roots where gangs and drugs are a central component in their lives.  Why? Answer me that! But I tell you its nothing to do with youth clubs.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 21, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			The discussion was referring to some women on QT who were blaming the goverment for police cuts and austerity that has created a culture where their children were being stabbed to death. My point is that they are wrong in their accusations.  The Drug War is a worldwide problem and cannot be blamed on the UK government, the main issue is that some prefer to earn a living by supplying drugs and are prepared to kill to protect their filthy trade.

These gangs have similar cultural roots where gangs and drugs are a central component in their lives.  Why? Answer me that! But I tell you its nothing to do with youth clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and I do agree with most of what you say .
But if you think what the government of both colours have done over the years dosnt have a bearing on what happens on the streets then we wonâ€™t agree..
If youths have nowhere to go then they will be drawn into gangs.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes and I do agree with most of what you say .
But if you think what the government of both colours have done over the years dosnt have a bearing on what happens on the streets then we wonâ€™t agree..
If youths have nowhere to go then they will be drawn into gangs.
		
Click to expand...

Youths have places to go but its not cool to go there. Most youths would not get involved in knife crime, Imo its a cultural problem and the root of the problem is related to the breakdown of the family unit.


----------



## drdel (Jun 21, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Those women want to blame everything on the government and take no responsibility for their offspring behaviour. Parents are the ones responsible.
		
Click to expand...

If Those two women have raised their kids with the  same 'blame everyone' else attitude they will only need to look in a mirror to see the origin of the problem.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 21, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Youths have places to go but its not cool to go there. Most youths would not get involved in knife crime, Imo its a cultural problem and the root of the problem is related to the breakdown of the family unit.
		
Click to expand...

I don't dispute where the crime comes from but it is the govt's responsibility to provide the necessary resources to fight the genie once its out of the bottle.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 21, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Youths have places to go but its not cool to go there. Most youths would not get involved in knife crime, Imo its a cultural problem and the root of the problem is related to the breakdown of the family unit.
		
Click to expand...

One example .
Council havnt cut the grass in the park in my road for months.
They just cut the first six foot around the paths.
So the lads hanging around playing football on street corners causing problems are the ones who would be playing football in the park.
But they canâ€™t because the grass is two foot high..

So a group of parents got together to cut the grass and were threatened with prosecution by the very same council that hadnâ€™t done their job.
Health and Safety.
Reason they havnt got the money to cut the grass.
Austerity apparently.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			One example .
Council havnt cut the grass in the park in my road for months.
They just cut the first six foot around the paths.
So the lads hanging around playing football on street corners causing problems are the ones who would be playing football in the park.
But they canâ€™t because the grass is two foot high..

So a group of parents got together to cut the grass and were threatened with prosecution by the very same council that hadnâ€™t done their job.
Health and Safety.
Reason they havnt got the money to cut the grass.
Austerity apparently.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with most of what you say but there is also a lot of wasted money in local councils. The park at the end of our road has a path through the middle of it. One side is the responsibility of one council and the other side is the responsibility of another. The council allows for the grass to be cut 6 times a year. So the guy turns up to cut the grass and cuts one side of the path. He's not allowed to cut the other side as it's not part of his job. A few days or a week later a different guy turns up to cut the other side of the path. Why don't the two councils speak to each other and say "Look, this is a waste of time and money. This time our guy will go and cut the whole area and next month your guy can do it"? Yes, it would take them an extra hour or so to cut the grass the other side as well but equally it would save them that same amount of time the next time it's due when they don't have to do it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 21, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I agree with most of what you say but there is also a lot of wasted money in local councils. The park at the end of our road has a path through the middle of it. One side is the responsibility of one council and the other side is the responsibility of another. The council allows for the grass to be cut 6 times a year. So the guy turns up to cut the grass and cuts one side of the path. He's not allowed to cut the other side as it's not part of his job. A few days or a week later a different guy turns up to cut the other side of the path. Why don't the two councils speak to each other and say "Look, this is a waste of time and money. This time our guy will go and cut the whole area and next month your guy can do it"? Yes, it would take them an extra hour or so to cut the grass the other side as well but equally it would save them that same amount of time the next time it's due when they don't have to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s just typical of local government no common sense.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 21, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I don't dispute where the crime comes from but it is the govt's responsibility to provide the necessary resources to fight the genie once its out of the bottle.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. My point is getting more Police won't stop the crime, it will only help apprehend and charge the culprits. I may be wrong but it seems to me that wherever a culture exists of absent Fathers this type of crime is more likely to exist. I dont have an answer on how to deal with it though.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 21, 2019)

Many years ago I did an advanced medical attendants course at Mansfield mines rescue centre, early 1990's. The police came and showed us drugs, and what they were mixed with. I asked a question, " is there a direct connection between drugs and crime". The copper said " unquestionably, how do you otherwise fund a Â£500 a week habit". Yet at that time the government would not accept there was a link for years. People were turning to theft, prostitution etc etc to fund there habits.
 Roll on years later, Theresa May is despised by the Police for being responsible for massive police cuts. Would that make a difference if there were more coppers on the beat, it would but not on its own. Education at schools re drugs and a general improvement in education would help. Investment in Inner city and town youth clubs etc, would help. An understanding of why people carry knives, do drugs, join gangs, would help. But the problem is, all these things cost money. Until all these issues and more are addressed, my daughter will continue to go to work like she did yesterday and ask a member of our society in a very unfriendly way to put that loaded crossbow down that is being pointed at her, or he will be shot. That is the society we live in that is now the norm. Is that the society we really want.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 6, 2019)

Absolute classic last night  :


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 6, 2019)

This really needs to go in the Brexit thread when @PhilTheFragger puts it back in play. The truth about many remainers shines through.


----------



## GaryK (Sep 6, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Absolute classic last night  :








Click to expand...

Dianne Abbot Mk2


----------



## drdel (Sep 6, 2019)

I'd like to think Thornberry knows that she's spouting bull just for her own political ends. However I worry that her and her ilk do actually believe that what they say makes sense and its we the punters who are stupid.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 6, 2019)

GaryK said:



			Dianne Abbot Mk2
		
Click to expand...

You know what Gary I didn't know it was on last night and I am watching it now. That clip is one of her finer comments. Quite frankly she is as thick as pig muck. She has made Diane Abacus look smart.
Shocking, her and the SNP guy along with the lib dem bird. Embarrassed themselves


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2019)

I didn't watch QT either but that clip is just Comedy Gold! 

What a dipstick she is, and what's worse, I think she believes it makes sense


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I didn't watch QT either but that clip is just Comedy Gold!

What a dipstick she is, and what's worse, I think she believes it makes sense
		
Click to expand...

Surely itâ€™s no more sense than the tory party electing a leader that campaigned to remain then trusted her to negotiate the best deal to leave and then blamed everyone else when she failed.
Thornberry only talked rubbish, May actually produced it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely itâ€™s no more sense than the tory party electing a leader that campaigned to remain then trusted her to negotiate the best deal to leave and then blamed everyone else when she failed.
Thornberry only talked rubbish, May actually produced it.
		
Click to expand...

If you saw the whole show. She embarrassed herself all night and unfortunately showed Labour for what they are. Rammel. If they had a decent leader they would be miles in front.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			If you saw the whole show. She embarrassed herself all night and unfortunately showed Labour for what they are. Rammel. If they had a decent leader they would be miles in front.
		
Click to expand...

I did see the whole show, everyone single person on that show, including Bruce, embarrassed themselves.
Remember Thornberry said â€œSheâ€ would vote against leaving, not the Labour Party.
We criticise MPâ€™s for being dishonest and then for being honest, which way do you want it?
Is it any different to what the tory party actually carried out, how many of them supported May then voted against her?


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 6, 2019)

As was suggested was it the Thornberry show. She interrupted at every opportunity. She was sincere but below that level there was idiocy at a diane abbott level. She talks about boris lying which he does, but she is innocent. 
Once more joe public being taken for a fool


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			As was suggested was it the Thornberry show. She interrupted at every opportunity. She was sincere but below that level there was idiocy at a diane abbott level. She talks about boris lying which he does, but she is innocent.
Once more joe public being taken for a fool
		
Click to expand...

Tash mate youâ€™re not being honest, every single one of those on the panel behaved like children, Johnson has been sacked for lying twice, has Thornberry?
And once again lazy posting by bringing Abbott in to a post to deflect from the issues.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely itâ€™s no more sense than the tory party electing a leader that campaigned to remain then trusted her to negotiate the best deal to leave and then blamed everyone else when she failed.
Thornberry only talked rubbish, May actually produced it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you are correct!
But at least the Toryâ€™s have put it right!
Whatâ€™s labour going to do?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Just for you Tash.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=458546134482847


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I did see the whole show, everyone single person on that show, including Bruce, embarrassed themselves.
Remember Thornberry said â€œSheâ€ would vote against leaving, not the Labour Party.
We criticise MPâ€™s for being dishonest and then for being honest, which way do you want it?
Is it any different to what the tory party actually carried out, how many of them supported May then voted against her?
		
Click to expand...

It was very arrogant of her to say â€œ we want no deal off the table before an electionâ€
Who is she to choose (labour ).
That should be up to the public in a General Election surely.
Wanting a GE but only on my terms is what they are accusing Boris of but they want that themselves.
You couldnâ€™t make it up.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes you are correct!
But at least the Toryâ€™s have put it right!
*Whatâ€™s labour going to do?*

Click to expand...

Maybe we should be focussing on what is going wrong now rather than speculating about Labour, they are not in power and may not be for a while.
More foodbanks, more poverty, etc all under tory stewardship, even the extra police announced yesterday doesnâ€™t restore them to levels they were when the tories came to power!
All bluff and buying votes from boris and joe average is being suckered in.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			It was very arrogant of her to say â€œ we want no deal off the table before an electionâ€
Who is she to choose (labour ).
That should be up to the public in a General Election surely.
Wanting a GE but only on my terms is what they are accusing Boris of but they want that themselves.
You couldnâ€™t make it up.
		
Click to expand...

Did you watch it with your ears? She was asked about Labours position, that was a direct answer to a direct question.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just for you Tash.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=458546134482847



Click to expand...

I thought this thread was about question time ??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			I thought this thread was about question time ??
		
Click to expand...

Direct response to him questioning Thornberryâ€™s â€œallegedâ€ lies.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Tash mate youâ€™re not being honest, every single one of those on the panel behaved like children, Johnson has been sacked for lying twice, has Thornberry?
And once again lazy posting by bringing Abbott in to a post to deflect from the issues.
		
Click to expand...

Not detracting from anything. Missed the bit where i said boris lied. I brought him in. ðŸ‘ 
I will say it as i see it. And er i wasnt the first to bring it up. She is embarrassing. As is DA. And Jezza. 
I want an electable opposition. I dont think Labour are electable.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe we should be focussing on what is going wrong now rather than speculating about Labour, they are not in power and may not be for a while.
More foodbanks, more poverty, etc all under tory stewardship, even the extra police announced yesterday doesnâ€™t restore them to levels they were when the tories came to power!
All bluff and buying votes from boris and joe average is being suckered in.
		
Click to expand...

Labour are pulling the strings NOW . They are dictating what we are doing NOW.

FOODBANKS, POVERTY, ALL UNDER THE EU. we have been members over 40 yrs now so itâ€™s not all rosy.
The reason for the leave vote was the EU dosnt work for a lot of people so they voted to get out but our politicians wonâ€™t let us leave .
Itâ€™s not the EU itâ€™s our own Third rate politicians that are at fault.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Did you watch it with your ears? She was asked about Labours position, that was a direct answer to a direct question. 

Click to expand...

Paul, are you sure you saw the clip?

She said that she would go to Europe, agree a deal to leave and then come back and vote to remain

It really is Abbotesque in the extreme ðŸ˜£


----------



## drdel (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Did you watch it with your ears? She was asked about Labours position, that was a direct answer to a direct question. 

Click to expand...

I didn't find a direct answer buried in her statements. e.g. She wants an election (but sometime!), She'll vote for an extension to get a deal, but will then vote against the consequences.


----------



## drdel (Sep 6, 2019)

This thread (and a few others) is dancing around Brexit (which is inevitable given topicality/relevance of the subject).

Perhaps if we promise to be good children the Brexit thread will be re-opened - those who transgress can be sanctioned.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Paul, are you sure you saw the clip?

She said that she would go to Europe, agree a deal to leave and then come back and vote to remain

It really is Abbotesque in the extreme ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

As Foreign Secretary or whatever position she may have, she would go to the EU and negotiate the best possible deal for the Country. ie, do her job.
If then we had a referendum, she, as an individual would vote to leave.

As I said earlier Chris, the whole show was an embarrassment and nobody came out looking good.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Did you watch it with your ears? She was asked about Labours position, that was a direct answer to a direct question. 

Click to expand...

I never watch anything with my ears???
Thornberry has never answered a direct question in her life.
She is there to represent the Labour Party.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Labour are pulling the strings NOW . They are dictating what we are doing NOW.

FOODBANKS, POVERTY, ALL UNDER THE EU. we have been members over 40 yrs now so itâ€™s not all rosy.
The reason for the leave vote was the EU dosnt work for a lot of people so they voted to get out but our politicians wonâ€™t let us leave .
Itâ€™s not the EU itâ€™s our own Third rate politicians that are at fault.
		
Click to expand...

Again, no Labour arenâ€™t, the opposition are, Labour are just one of them.

Not sure why youâ€™re bringing the EU into it, I voted to Leave, but if the money wasted by TM on contracts to leave the EU last year had been put to dealing with the NHS or Child Poverty etc, we wouldnâ€™t be as badly off.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I never watch anything with my ears???
Thornberry has never answered a direct question in her life.
She is there to represent the Labour Party.
		
Click to expand...

You should try listening then rather than having your eyes open and your ears closed.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			As Foreign Secretary or whatever position she may have, she would go to the EU and negotiate the best possible deal for the Country. ie, do her job.
If then we had a referendum, she, as an individual would vote to leave.

As I said earlier Chris, the whole show was an embarrassment and nobody came out looking good.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt see it but do you not see that she really cannot do those two things and retain any credibility?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Again, no Labour arenâ€™t, the opposition are, Labour are just one of them.

Not sure why youâ€™re bringing the EU into it, I voted to Leave, but if the money wasted by TM on contracts to leave the EU last year had been put to dealing with the NHS or Child Poverty etc, we wouldnâ€™t be as badly off.
		
Click to expand...

We are not having a GE on 15 Oct because Jezza (labour) say no.
How is that not affecting things now?

The whole show 60mins was about Brexit and that includes the EU.
And yes we will have all that money when we leave to fund all those things when we leave.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You should try listening then rather than having your eyes open and your ears closed.
		
Click to expand...

I would say the same to you as you obviously heard something different to me!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I didnt see it but do you not see that she really cannot do those two things and retain any credibility?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s exactly what we entrusted TM to do.
Unfortunately Politicians do it all the time, say one thing for power and another in private.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			We are not having a GE on 15 Oct because Jezza (labour) say no.
How is that not affecting things now?

The whole show 60mins was about Brexit and that includes the EU.
And yes we will have all that money when we leave to fund all those things when we leave.
		
Click to expand...

You really donâ€™t see all the facts, just the bits that suit your agenda.

Great to hear Child poverty is to be eradicated and the NHS fully funded!
Did you read that on a bus somewhere!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I didnt see it but do you not see that she really cannot do those two things and retain any credibility?
		
Click to expand...

Spot on

Thatâ€™s exactly what Teresa May did .!
A remainer negotiating to leave the EU ,that makes no sense!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You really donâ€™t see all the facts, just the bits that suit your agenda.

Great to hear Child poverty is to be eradicated and the NHS fully funded!
Did you read that on a bus somewhere!
		
Click to expand...

Facts you must be joking ,if you can tell what is fact and what is fiction your the only one in the country.

No I think you stated that in post 282.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 6, 2019)

drdel said:



			This thread (and a few others) is dancing around Brexit (which is inevitable given topicality/relevance of the subject).

Perhaps if we promise to be good children the Brexit thread will be re-opened - those who transgress can be sanctioned.
		
Click to expand...

#273


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Spot on

Thatâ€™s exactly what Teresa May did .!
A remainer negotiating to leave the EU ,that makes no sense!!
		
Click to expand...

And yet her MPâ€™s gave her a vote of confidence! Was that for the good of them or the Country?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			And yet her MPâ€™s gave her a vote of confidence! Was that for the good of them or the Country?
		
Click to expand...

Who knows ?
But in hindsight we now know it was wrong to send a remainer to Brussels .

But will do the same thing again if Labour win the GE (Thornberry).
Who will then vote against her own deal.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			#273
		
Click to expand...

Punishing everyone for the transgressions of a few never works .
Just deal with the idiots and let the rest discuss the topic.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Spot on

Thatâ€™s exactly what Teresa May did .!
A remainer negotiating to leave the EU ,that makes no sense!!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely she did and, no, a remainer should never have been the negotiator but whilst it was a bad deal she did at least vote for it whereas the silly cow last night said she'd agree a deal and then vote against it ðŸ˜£


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Absolutely she did and, no, a remainer should never have been the negotiator but whilst it was a bad deal she did at least vote for it whereas the silly cow last night said she'd agree a deal and then vote against it ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Chris, but the TM situation is worse imo, they voted her as leader knowing full well she lead the negotiations, knowing full well she was a remainer, red flags from day 1 (coincidentally they trusted her more than boris).

What Thornberry said and is being twisted is that she would rather remain in the EU than take any deal.

Her professionalism is being questioned, you have far more business experience than me, are you saying youâ€™ve never seen or heard of a person making a deal for the good of the business knowing full well it wouldnâ€™t be a personal decision.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry Chris, but the TM situation is worse imo, they voted her as leader knowing full well she lead the negotiations, knowing full well she was a remainer, red flags from day 1 (coincidentally they trusted her more than boris).

What Thornberry said and is being twisted is that she would rather remain in the EU than take any deal.

Her professionalism is being questioned, you have far more business experience than me, are you saying youâ€™ve never seen or heard of a person making a deal for the good of the business knowing full well it wouldnâ€™t be a personal decision.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think what Thornberry said is being twisted (in the clip posted) as I've seen and heard it. She clearly is a numpty and said clearly that she would vote to remain even after negotiating a deal. She is therefore not the right person to negotiate as is obvious just as May wasn't 

With regards to negotiations of a deal, I personally would always put my business interest first as I had not only a duty to myself but to my employees too. I dont remember having a conflict of interest though in the 25 years that I had my business that tested my resolve in this matter.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Sep 6, 2019)

Just finished watching this. Fiona Bruce is out of her depth, that is for certain. Labour have more clowns in their party than all the circus's in the world. Thornberry? Good god. What a shocker she is. SNP Ian, spouts the same thing, and is very boring now and should not be on any debate about this. We KNOW WHAT THEY WANT!!!!  The Lib Dems had another nutter on and made their party look stupid. 

Who won? THE CONSERVATIVES !!!!! By a country mile.


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Just finished watching this. Fiona Bruce is out of her depth, that is for certain. Labour have more clowns in their party than all the circus's in the world. Thornberry? Good god. What a shocker she is. SNP Ian, spouts the same thing, and is very boring now and should not be on any debate about this. We KNOW WHAT THEY WANT!!!!  The Lib Dems had another nutter on and made their party look stupid.

Who won? THE CONSERVATIVES !!!!! By a country mile.
		
Click to expand...

to be fair, Fiona Bruce would be out of her depth in a very shallow puddle


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Just finished watching this. Fiona Bruce is out of her depth, that is for certain. Labour have more clowns in their party than all the circus's in the world. Thornberry? Good god. What a shocker she is. SNP Ian, spouts the same thing, and is very boring now and should not be on any debate about this. We KNOW WHAT THEY WANT!!!!  The Lib Dems had another nutter on and made their party look stupid.

Who won? THE CONSERVATIVES !!!!! By a country mile.
		
Click to expand...

So the other 3 were all tories? Thatâ€™s not a very balanced panel. I thought the BBC had a left wing bias.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I did see the whole show, everyone single person on that show, including Bruce, embarrassed themselves.
Remember Thornberry said â€œSheâ€ would vote against leaving, not the Labour Party.
We criticise MPâ€™s for being dishonest and then for being honest, which way do you want it?
Is it any different to what the tory party actually carried out, how many of them supported May then voted against her?
		
Click to expand...

Think your being harsh on Iain Dale, I thought he was the only one to come out with any credit he tried to debate in a reasonable manner and never resorted petty name calling, Fiona Bruce never gave him enough time to speak.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Think your being harsh on Iain Dale, I thought he was the only one to come out with any credit he tried to debate in a reasonable manner and never resorted petty name calling, Fiona Bruce never gave him enough time to speak.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d agree to a point he was doing better than the others until he joined in on interrupting the SNP Guy when the tory was interrupting him to prove a point, it all got very childish and Bruce lost control.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely itâ€™s no more sense than the tory party electing a leader that campaigned to remain then trusted her to negotiate the best deal to leave and then blamed everyone else when she failed.
Thornberry only talked rubbish, May actually produced it.
		
Click to expand...

What is it you bleat on about deflection? Someone mentions the Tories, and some people respond by having a go at Corbyn... You're close to doing the same thing here Paul.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d agree to a point he was doing better than the others until he joined in on interrupting the SNP Guy when the tory was interrupting him to prove a point, it all got very childish and Bruce lost control.
		
Click to expand...

Iain does a good on the LBC evening slot - gets good guests and tries to give a fair but critical hearing to both sides of the Brexit debate - though I disagree with him on many aspects of Brexit.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Again, no Labour arenâ€™t, the opposition are, Labour are just one of them.

Not sure why youâ€™re bringing the EU into it, I voted to Leave, but if the money wasted by TM on contracts to leave the EU last year had been put to dealing with the NHS or Child Poverty etc, we wouldnâ€™t be as badly off.
		
Click to expand...

Oh please! Â£5m on a dodgy contract. Absolutely wrong but in the great scheme of now Â£1bn a month.

There's a 'ell of a lot wrong with the UK in terms of weather distribution but Â£5m lost, or almost lost, to a dodgy contract is a drop in the ocean.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			What is it you bleat on about deflection? Someone mentions the Tories, and some people respond by having a go at Corbyn... You're close to doing the same thing here Paul.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d disagree, my post was in direct response to Chris admitting he hadnâ€™t watched the programme just the clip posted, further on in the programme she tried to explain (without success) what she meant. I also stated no one on the programme came out with any credit.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Oh please! Â£5m on a dodgy contract. Absolutely wrong but in the great scheme of now Â£1bn a month.

There's a 'ell of a lot wrong with the UK in terms of weather distribution but Â£5m lost, or almost lost, to a dodgy contract is a drop in the ocean.
		
Click to expand...

Lot more than Â£5m Bri. 
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUKKCN1S73T2

But even it had been â€œjustâ€ 5mil, thatâ€™s a hell of lot of food for kids imo.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Just finished watching this. Fiona Bruce is out of her depth, that is for certain. Labour have more clowns in their party than all the circus's in the world. Thornberry? Good god. What a shocker she is. SNP Ian, spouts the same thing, and is very boring now and should not be on any debate about this. We KNOW WHAT THEY WANT!!!!  The Lib Dems had another nutter on and made their party look stupid.

Who won? THE CONSERVATIVES !!!!! By a country mile.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure anyone won ,
It just shows the lack of good debaters we have if this is supposed to represent the three main parties.
Thought the journo came out ok but Fiona lacks the control of past chairs.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Lot more than Â£5m Bri.
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUKKCN1S73T2

But even it had been â€œjustâ€ 5mil, thatâ€™s a hell of lot of food for kids imo.
		
Click to expand...

And the NHS cost Â£10bn a day. Its semantics. We can all choose an analogy to support our argument. The dodgy Ramsgate contract was IIRC Â£5m, which kicked off the whole who gets what contract.

I think there's very few coming out of Parliament with any credit, not just from QT.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			And the NHS cost Â£10bn a day. Its semantics. We can all choose an analogy to support our argument. The dodgy Ramsgate contract was IIRC Â£5m, which kicked off the whole who gets what contract.

I think there's very few coming out of Parliament with any credit, not just from QT.
		
Click to expand...

Bri, the link clearly shows the dodgy Ramsgate contract cost the Government nearly Â£50m.
It may be semantics to you, but with schools now setting up foodbanks, with more up here than anywhere else in the Country, I think itâ€™s a disgraceful waste of money.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Bri, the link clearly shows the dodgy Ramsgate contract cost the Government nearly Â£50m.
It may be semantics to you, but with schools now setting up foodbanks, with more up here than anywhere else in the Country, I think itâ€™s a disgraceful waste of money.
		
Click to expand...

I've dropped a zero somewhere...

I di a lot of charity work around Blyth for the food banks. I absolutely can't disagree that the need for them in this age of instant technology is something any and every party should be ashamed of.

But that's getting us off track, or is it. 

Are the Tories damned if they do and damned if they don't. They got hammered for the lack of No Del prep, and in the last 8 weeks they've been hammered for wasting money on No Deal prep.

Linking the money spent on prep for No Deal is the right thing to do, even if it is Â£50m or Â£100m. Its about value for money/money well spent. The food bank issue is a totally separate issue and has no bearing on Brexit. Yes, absolutely, food banks shouldn't happen but what has that got to do with Brexit.... lets blame potholes on the lack of money spent because of Brexit... bit silly isn't it.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2019)

Whilst the Ramsgate issue cost too much and is typical of Graylings inability to organise the proverbial p up in a brewery  most of the money went to Eurotunnel   - a French company!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I've dropped a zero somewhere...

I di a lot of charity work around Blyth for the food banks. I absolutely can't disagree that the need for them in this age of instant technology is something any and every party should be ashamed of.

But that's getting us off track, or is it.

Are the Tories damned if they do and damned if they don't. They got hammered for the lack of No Del prep, and in the last 8 weeks they've been hammered for wasting money on No Deal prep.

Linking the money spent on prep for No Deal is the right thing to do, even if it is Â£50m or Â£100m. Its about value for money/money well spent. The food bank issue is a totally separate issue and has no bearing on Brexit. Yes, absolutely, food banks shouldn't happen but what has that got to do with Brexit.... lets blame potholes on the lack of money spent because of Brexit... bit silly isn't it.
		
Click to expand...

Without coming across as rude Bri, it wasnâ€™t me who brought Foodbank and the EU as having a connection in to the thread.
I mentioned how Poverty and Foodbanks have risen while the tories have been in power and clubchump brought the EU in to it.


----------



## drdel (Sep 6, 2019)

There's suggestions that the EU are talking about the backstop. Perhaps they find Corbyn as much of a liability as us!

However, we seem to be just ignoring what's going on in the Brexit world today and simply bickering at each other. I feel the Fragger's finger getting itchy again !!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Without coming across as rude Bri, it wasnâ€™t me who brought Foodbank and the EU as having a connection in to the thread.
I mentioned how Poverty and Foodbanks have risen while the tories have been in power and clubchump brought the EU in to it.
		
Click to expand...

Well if you are going to reference someone at least spell their name right.
All I said is foodbanks have risen while we have been in the EU .
Thatâ€™s a fact.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 6, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Well if you are going to reference someone at least spell their name right.
All I said is foodbanks have risen while we have been in the EU .
Thatâ€™s a fact.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying thereâ€™s a link?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Are you saying thereâ€™s a link?
		
Click to expand...

See post #285


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Without coming across as rude Bri, it wasnâ€™t me who brought Foodbank and the EU as having a connection in to the thread.
I mentioned how Poverty and Foodbanks have risen while the tories have been in power and clubchump brought the EU in to it.
		
Click to expand...

If foodbanks had been introduced in any point in history they would have been used. I do not belittle their cause but I do question the arguement they are a reflection of current politics.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 7, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Are you saying thereâ€™s a link?
		
Click to expand...

Not really they are mainly due to domestic policy.
I am just stating itâ€™s a fact.
If anyone can disprove it .
Just proving facts can be distorted like statistics to prove a point.

The gist was if we didnâ€™t give the EU so much money we would have more to spend on our own domestic agenda.
I would say that is correct, but depends if our politicians decided to spend that money and not just hide it to spend when there is a GE.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 7, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Does every thread now get hijacked in to another load of Brexit 

Click to expand...

The whole programme was about it so itâ€™s not a surprise.
But it did show up how poor our Mps are at debating this subject.
But that mirrors the whole country. Imo.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			The whole programme was about it so itâ€™s not a surprise.
But it did show up how poor our Mps are at debating this subject.
But that mirrors the whole country. Imo.
		
Click to expand...

The bit that really did my head on was the constant interruptions by everyone bar one person on the show. If conversations went on like that as the norm there would be some serious fallings put. They are setting an atrocious example. They are incapable of discussing this debate without lying, interrupting and basically playing games. Irrespective of which side of the arguement you are on. We are al losing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			The bit that really did my head on was the constant interruptions by everyone bar one person on the show. If conversations went on like that as the norm there would be some serious fallings put. They are setting an atrocious example. They are incapable of discussing this debate without lying, interrupting and basically playing games. Irrespective of which side of the arguement you are on. We are al losing.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed Tash, not sure it would of happened with Dimbleby.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Agreed Tash, not sure it would of happened with Dimbleby.
		
Click to expand...

Yes totally agree 
But think Andrew Neil might be a good chair.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			The bit that really did my head on was the constant interruptions by everyone bar one person on the show. If conversations went on like that as the norm there would be some serious fallings put. They are setting an atrocious example. They are incapable of discussing this debate without lying, interrupting and basically playing games. Irrespective of which side of the arguement you are on. We are al losing.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the worst example was interrupting the audience when they were trying to speak.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes totally agree
But think Andrew Neil might be a good chair.
		
Click to expand...

In all honesty, I think she has peaked with antiques roadshow. The politicians have no morals, scruples etc etc. Are hard faced. Yet our Fiona comes across as the nice girl you want to bring home for Sunday cake when you introduce her to your mum for the first time. Someone that's gonna take no crap is required and Andrew Neil fits the bill.
This topic is about FB and QT. And for to long she has cut the guests to much slack.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			In all honesty, I think she has peaked with antiques roadshow. The politicians have no morals, scruples etc etc. Are hard faced. Yet our Fiona comes across as the nice girl you want to bring home for Sunday cake when you introduce her to your mum for the first time. Someone that's gonna take no crap is required and Andrew Neil fits the bill.
This topic is about FB and QT. And for to long she has cut the guests to much slack.
		
Click to expand...

Listen I wouldnâ€™t mind bringing her home, I think sheâ€™s lovely.
But she lacks the headmistress authority you need to handle these idiots.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Listen I wouldnâ€™t mind bringing her home, I think sheâ€™s lovely.
But she lacks the headmistress authority you need to handle these idiots.
		
Click to expand...

What cake would you give herðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			What cake would you give herðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

A Gentleman never tells.


----------



## drdel (Sep 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			What cake would you give herðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Me-Deara - but not Eton Mess


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 7, 2019)

drdel said:



			Me-Deara - but not Eton Mess
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 4, 2019)

I thought the scouser who wanted Ireland to buy back the 6 counties from the UK made quite in interesting point.
For the life of me I cannot understand why Bruce did not expand on it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 4, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I thought the scouser who wanted Ireland to buy back the 6 counties from the UK made quite in interesting point.
For the life of me I cannot understand why Bruce did not expand on it.
		
Click to expand...

It must be worth a Billion.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			What cake would you give herðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be mucking about with bloody cake !!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 18, 2019)

Three members of last nights audience supported LBJ's poorer version of May's deal.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 18, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Three members of last nights audience supported LBJ's poorer version of May's deal.
		
Click to expand...

...interesting listening to Iain Dale on LBC yesterday evening having to continually correct caller misunderstandings about the LBJ deal when phoning in to express opposition to it.  You could tell Dale was getting really frustrated by caller after caller having misunderstandings about the deal - and many saying they'd vote BP at the next GE.  I suspect many of these callers had just finished listening to Farage for the preceding hour 

And so not surprised that there was not a lot of support for it in the QT audience.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2019)

Thought the young lad on QT gave the labour and Libs a bit of a kicking last night. They both looked like they were rabbits in headlights. Dont think the penny has dropped for either party.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Thought the young lad on QT gave the labour and Libs a bit of a kicking last night. They both looked like they were rabbits in headlights. Dont think the penny has dropped for either party.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't watched it for years but what were the themes last night? What were people focusing on (other than Brexit)?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Thought the young lad on QT gave the labour and Libs a bit of a kicking last night. They both looked like they were rabbits in headlights. Dont think the penny has dropped for either party.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the issue though for me Tash, itâ€™s very easy for anyone of us to give any political party a good kicking, how about we discuss/debate the positives in them all. I didnâ€™t watch last night but Iâ€™d be more impressed if someone stood up and told us about all the positives the party they support has done.
The whole debate turns in to a bitch fest and childish point scoring and what we end up doing (all of us) is simply try to out â€œbadâ€ each other.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I haven't watched it for years but what were the themes last night? What were people focusing on (other than Brexit)?
		
Click to expand...

NHS and Grenfell tower ,Twitter comments.
Politicians were a joke talking over each other again .
Thought the MEP cane over very well, but the Lib Dem is really deluded think they will win the GE.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s the issue though for me Tash, itâ€™s very easy for anyone of us to give any political party a good kicking, how about we discuss/debate the positives in them all. I didnâ€™t watch last night but Iâ€™d be more impressed if someone stood up and told us about all the positives the party they support has done.
The whole debate turns in to a bitch fest and childish point scoring and what we end up doing (all of us) is simply try to out â€œbadâ€ each other.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s more or less what happened.
The audience was the most watchable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s the issue though for me Tash, itâ€™s very easy for anyone of us to give any political party a good kicking, how about we discuss/debate the positives in them all. I didnâ€™t watch last night but Iâ€™d be more impressed if someone stood up and told us about all the positives the party they support has done.
The whole debate turns in to a bitch fest and childish point scoring and what we end up doing (all of us) is simply try to out â€œbadâ€ each other.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be interesting if they ran a special where the panellists could only state positive comments, effectively state their policies without putting the boot in to someone else. Any digs, any jibes and they are asked to leave and their party is left unrepresented. It would be interesting to see what it was like and whether they could actually manage to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wouldn't it be interesting if they ran a special where the panellists could only state positive comments, effectively state their policies without putting the boot in to someone else. Any digs, any jibes and they are asked to leave and their party is left unrepresented. It would be interesting to see what it was like and whether they could actually manage to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Probably last 2 minutes max.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s the issue though for me Tash, itâ€™s very easy for anyone of us to give any political party a good kicking, how about we discuss/debate the positives in them all. I didnâ€™t watch last night but Iâ€™d be more impressed if someone stood up and told us about all the positives the party they support has done.
The whole debate turns in to a bitch fest and childish point scoring and what we end up doing (all of us) is simply try to out â€œbadâ€ each other.
		
Click to expand...

In essence last night, I thought the panel were told a few home truths which they didnt like, or want to hear. That aside, thought the Irish EU vice president spoke very well about a divided country that should ( somehow ) unite. Again Grenfell was discussed with the fire brigade getting a kicking in the sense that woman/boss should she/ shouldn't she have her pension took off her. Also Women mps and the abuse that have been getting. 
Mentioned to Missis T that now we have a GE upon us, these hard nosed mps what have played games for 3 1/2 years are now gonna be smiley smiley, am gonna be your new Bessie mate. They had there election faces on last night. I personally think it could be a brutal campaign, one which the country has not seen before


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			NHS and Grenfell tower ,Twitter comments.
Politicians were a joke talking over each other again .
Thought the MEP cane over very well, but the Lib Dem is really deluded think they will win the GE.
		
Click to expand...

ThisðŸ‘


----------



## drdel (Nov 1, 2019)

Its become a mess IMO: FB needs to get a grip and stop the cross chatter. The sound engineers could turn off the interrupter's 'mike'.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 1, 2019)

drdel said:



			Its become a mess IMO: FB needs to get a grip and stop the cross chatter. The sound engineers could turn off the interrupter's 'mike'.
		
Click to expand...

This is a good idea just lower the volume on the people not invited to speak by the chair, so they canâ€™t just talk over the one speaking.


----------



## drdel (Nov 1, 2019)

I suppose Bercow's looking for a job !


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 1, 2019)

drdel said:



			I suppose Bercow's looking for a job !
		
Click to expand...

Andrew Neil for me he can handle anyone.
Should have got the job instead of FB.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 1, 2019)

drdel said:



			I suppose Bercow's looking for a job !
		
Click to expand...

I quite like that idea.
Bruce has been disappointing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 8, 2019)

For the first time in decades we actually had a QT audience and panel that seems like a true representation of Scotland/Glasgow.

BTW did you catch the attempt of an apology from Bruce telling the young student she was wrong about the Leave funding scandal.
Claimed she 'miss heard' the reply. Aye right.

Amusing when the Tory panellist said that Johnson cares deeply about Scotland and most of the audience burst out laughing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			For the first time in decades we actually had a QT audience and panel that seems like a true representation of Scotland/Glasgow.

BTW did you catch the attempt of an apology from Bruce telling the young student she was wrong about the Leave funding scandal.
Claimed she 'miss heard' the reply. Aye right.

Amusing when the Tory panellist said that Johnson cares deeply about Scotland and most of the audience burst out laughing.

Click to expand...

I thought she was a bit weird tbh - rather staid and very deliberate and careful with what she said.  But I don't think it went down that well with the audience when she stated in a very matter-of-fact way, that when Sturgeon goes to Johnson asking for another Referendum - whenever that might be and whatever the results of any election might indicate - Johnson will say No.  No discussion.  End of Story.  I might suggest that such Westminster/Tory absolutism might not sound great to a large part of a Scottish audience.


----------



## drdel (Nov 8, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			For the first time in decades we actually had a QT audience and panel that seems like a true representation of Scotland/Glasgow.

BTW did you catch the attempt of an apology from Bruce telling the young student she was wrong about the Leave funding scandal.
Claimed she 'miss heard' the reply. Aye right.

Amusing when the Tory panellist said that Johnson cares deeply about Scotland and most of the audience burst out laughing.

Click to expand...

You'll get your wish: I think he's due to visit


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2019)

drdel said:



			You'll get your wish: I think he's due to visit 

Click to expand...

he was up here this week, flew into Lossie, flew back out again after visiting a local dist, didn't attempt meet any of the GP


----------



## drdel (Nov 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			he was up here this week, flew into Lossie, flew back out again after visiting a local dist, didn't attempt meet any of the GP
		
Click to expand...

He was obviously afraid of meeting DfT


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2019)

drdel said:



			He was obviously afraid of meeting DfT 

Click to expand...

little chance of that Doon is 200 miles further south... i did find it strange he didn't do any Camp as the local MP "at the moment" is a Conservative


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 8, 2019)

drdel said:



			He was obviously afraid of meeting DfT 

Click to expand...

No, he is  just poo scared of talking to any random Scots, what a woose.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 8, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			No, he is  just poo scared of talking to any random Scots, what a woose.
		
Click to expand...

But you're pretty random ðŸ¤­


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 15, 2019)

What an awful excuse for a human being that Cleverly is.
Do the Tories constantly put him on QT to make Johnson and Gove look like the caring side of the party.
Not much support shown to the Tories last night in Brighton.

I strangely found myself nodding along to some of what the impressive Brexit woman was saying.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What an awful excuse for a human being that Cleverly is.
Do the Tories constantly put him on QT to make Johnson and Gove look like the caring side of the party.
Not much support shown to the Tories last night in Brighton.

I strangely found myself nodding along to some of what the impressive Brexit woman was saying.

Click to expand...

At least they behaved last night , not shouting over everyone else.
Yes the Brexit girl came over very well .
But thought both major party politicians were awful.
Especially Cleverlly , I would not trust him!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 15, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What an awful excuse for a human being that Cleverly is.
Do the Tories constantly put him on QT to make Johnson and Gove look like the caring side of the party.
Not much support shown to the Tories last night in Brighton.

I strangely found myself nodding along to some of what the impressive Brexit woman was saying.

Click to expand...

As mentioned elsewhere - Cleverly is my favourite Tory fall guy, as I find him utterly and completely useless in addressing any question put to him - and to me it is so obvious how inauthentic, disingenuous and wheedling he is in so much of what he says...

Of course many politicians have similar traits - but for me Cleverly really takes the biscuit.  If he's the best the Tories can do to be the face of the Tories...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As mentioned elsewhere - Cleverly is my favourite Tory fall guy, as I find him utterly and completely useless in addressing any question put to him - and to me it is so obvious how inauthentic, disingenuous and wheedling he is in so much of what he says...


The perfect politician then, this is what the public donâ€™t like.imo
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 15, 2019)

The perfect politician then, this is what the public donâ€™t like.imo
		
Click to expand...

They have similar traits but they are not all the same.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 15, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I strangely found myself nodding along to some of what the impressive Brexit woman was saying.

Click to expand...

Who are you and what have you done with the real DfT? ðŸ˜€


----------



## drdel (Nov 15, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As mentioned elsewhere - Cleverly is my favourite Tory fall guy, as I find him utterly and completely useless in addressing any question put to him - and to me it is so obvious how inauthentic, disingenuous and wheedling he is in so much of what he says...

Of course many politicians have similar traits - but for me Cleverly really takes the biscuit.  If he's the best the Tories can do to be the face of the Tories...

Click to expand...

I've a funny feeling that if the Angel Gabriel wore a Tory badge you'd say he lied to the Virgin Mary


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 15, 2019)

drdel said:



			I've a funny feeling that if the Angel Gabriel wore a Tory badge you'd say he lied to the Virgin Mary 

Click to expand...

Depends what he said...


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 15, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Depends what he said...
		
Click to expand...

Trust me, I'm an Angel.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 16, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Who are you and what have you done with the real DfT? ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Calm down lad, it was only the bit where she suggested that the Tories were probably breaking electoral laws.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 16, 2019)

Watching this election campaign, one person who is on form is Laura Kussnberg. At the most important time of our electoral lives, we have Miss Antiques roadshow hosting QT. It's like having Laura Kussenberg hosting Antiques roadshow. Ms Bruce, the golden BBC girl needs dumping now for LK.


----------

